# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Οι προτάσεις σας για το νέο φόρουμ

## Muscleboss

Μιας και ετοιμάζεται ολοκαίνουργια έκδοση του φόρουμ, θα θέλαμε σε αυτό το θέμα να κάνετε τις πρότάσεις και τις επιθυμίες σας για να τις λάβουμε υπόψην και να δούμε αν είναι εφικτό να γίνουν.

(για τους off-τοπακιδες, μη ζητήσουν άπειρα emoticons, δε θα το κάνουμε τσίρκο  :01. Razz:  , πάντως αν έχετε να προτείνετε emoticons σχετικά με το bodybuilding βάλτε τα εδώ και μπορεί να συμπεριθηφθούν)

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

να κανω copy paste εκεινα που ελεγα για μικροπροβληματα και προτασεις? απο το αλλο τοπικ?

----------


## Muscleboss

ολα ruhl.

MB

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλημερα,να θέσω και εγώ μερικές σκέψεις μου:

α) ένα θεμα που πρέπει να συζητηθει είναι αν θα φαίνεται ή όχι η κατάσταση online.Eγώ γενικά είμαι υπέρ.

β) Επίσης καλή ιδέα θα ηταν ένα είδος chat μεταξύ των μελών.

γ) Θα ήθελα να προστεθούν κάποια templates,όχι πολλά να χαθεί η μπάλα,αλλά να έχουμε επιλογη 4-5 χρωματων για το "φρεσκαρισμα" του φόρουμ.

δ) Σίγουρα πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε το ανέβασμα των φωτογραφιών να μην είναι μεσω sites imagesharing.

ε) Tο προφίλ των αθλητών που εμπεριέχονται στο φορουμ πρέπει ολων να υπαρχει το βιογραφικό τους,τίτλοι,φωτογραφίες κτλ.

στ) Τέλος πρέπει να μπει μια στήλη "ρετρό",εμενα τουλαχιστον θα μου άρεσε πολύ,όπου οι πρωταθλητες  στυλ Τριανταφυλλου,Αναγνωστου,Σιγάλας,Αργυρακης αλλά και διοργανωτες οπως Χρυσοβεργης και Γερολυματος που συμμετεχουν ενεργα να εξιστορούν παλιους αγώνες που δεν έχουμε προλάβει από 80-90,θα με ενδιεφερε να μαθω από εκεινους κάποια περιστατικα που ενδεχομένως περασαν και μαζί καποιοι από αυτούς γιατί λογω έλλεψης Internet τότε δεν υπήρχε καμια ενημερωση ούτε υλικο,βεβαιως προϋποθετει να θελουν και οι ίδιοι.

Ότι άλλο σκεφτω θα το θέσω προς συζήτηση.

----------


## NASSER

Συμφωνω με οσα ανεφερε ο polyneikos. 

Για το θεμα το αν θα φαινεται η κατασταση on line ή οχι, θελει να συζητηθει! Αν και δεν πιστευω πως οφελει κανεναν, ισως για ενα νεο μελος να ειναι αρνητικο...

Υλικο απο φωτογραφιες πρωταθλητων και γεγονοτα αγωνων μπορει να προσφερει οποιος επιθυμει. Επισης θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε μερικες συνεντευξεις σε καποιους παλιους πρωταθλητες και να μας δωσουν οι ιδιοι φωτογραφιες τους και βιογραφικο τους, ετσι ωστε να εχουμε πιο ολοκληρωμενη εικονα.

καποια τεχνικα προβληματα που αναφερθηκαν στο παρελθον, ελπιζω πως θα διορθωθουν με την αναβαθμιση του φορουμ, δεν χριαζεται να κανουμε αναφορα σε αυτα.

----------


## RUHL

1ο το search μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα οσες φορες δοκημασα δεν μπορω να βρω παλια τοπικς ενω ξερω και τους τιτλους και πρεπει να τα ψαχνω σελιδα σελιδα 02. Bang Head για να τα ποσταρω στους νεους
Η καντε κανενα οδηγο ψαξηματος τι να βαζεις πως να ψαχνεις(αν και δεν νομηζω οτι φταιει αυτο) η φτιαξτε το γενικα στα αμερικανικα φορουμ πολυ ευκολα βρησκης κατι στην αναζητηση... 



3ο Γιατι οταν μπαινει ενα μεγαλο κειμενο και πας να βαλεις bold η χρωμα η μεγαλα γραματα σε πεταει η στην κορυφη του τοπικ και χανεις την μπαλα η τερμα κατω γιατι αν ειανι μεγαλο κειμενο ειναι πολυ κουραστικο να γηνετε αυτο γιατι πρεπει να ξαναβρησκης το σημειο και φτου και απο την αρχη καλα αν βαλεις μεγαλο γραματων bold και κοκινο χρωμα την εκατσες 02. Smash

πχ καντε τα παραπανω εδω για να δειτε τι ενοω για οσους δεν καταλαβαν

TITLE OF PROJECT:
CARBOHYDRATES IN BODYBUILDING AND ATHLETICS


What kind of project is this?
It will be an educational article on the above mentioned topic. Written by bb.com members. Everybody can participate.

Why does the world need another article on carbohdyrates?
This will be only the beginning. Further articles on amino acids, fats, and special supplements will follow, one by one.
The goal is to provide information for the beginner/novice as weell as for the advnced science geeks. it should cover the basics but it also wants to go very deep and to provide information that even the specialist would need to ask for.

Here is what I want:

1. EASY TO UNDERSTAND
2. PRECISE AND ACCURATE
3. COMPREHENSIVE AND UP-TO-DATE
4. CRYSTAL-CLEAR STRUCTURE


These articles/project would then be stickied in the science section and serve as reference for beginners as well as for experts.

HOW LONG DOES SUCH AN ARTICLE NEED TO BE?
BETWEEN 50.000 and 100.000 WORDS.

Και γιατι τα εικονιδια παντα μπαινουν στο τελος της παραγραφου και οχι εκει που ειναι κερσορας την χρονικη στιγμη ολο στα copy paste ειμαστε 02. Smash

Μηπως γηνετε να βαλετε και τα τοπικ που δημιουργησε καποιος χρηστης να τα αναζηταμε πιο ευκολα αν δεν γηνετε κανονικα κατω απο τα ποστ η το αβαταρ δεν χωραει κατι να τα βαλουμε στο προφιλ ως ακομα μια επιλογη
Τοπικ το τονιζω γιατι για ποστ ηδη εχει


Καντε και ενα υποφορουμ για ελληνικους αγωνες αφου πηγαινουμε και θα πηγαινουμε βλεπουμε και βγαζουμε και καμια φωτο ας τα εχουμε μαζεμενα

+ να φτιαξετε να μπορουμε να βλεπουμε οχι μονο τα ποστ μηνυματα αλλα και τα τοπικ που δημιουργησε το καθε μελος θα ηταν ιδιαιτερα ευκολα για αναζητηση παλιων τοπικ και γενικα χρησιμο





> α) ένα θεμα που πρέπει να συζητηθει είναι αν θα φαίνεται ή όχι η κατάσταση online.Eγώ γενικά είμαι υπέρ.


Θες να βλεπεις ποιος ειναι ον λινε για να τον παρενοχλησεις αμεσα (σε real time)ε  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :02. Cyclops:

----------


## slaine

εκτός απο αυτά που είπαν τα παιδιά νομίζω καλό θα ήταν να γίνει κάτι με το register και την ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού.

1) δεν έρχεται mail ενεργοποίησης και πρέπει να περιμένεις-δοκιμάζεις πότε θα γίνει δεκτός ο κωδικός.
2) κάποιοι φίλοι/φίλες έχουν γραφτεί εδώ και 1 βδομάδα και ακόμα δε μπορούν να κάνουν log in.

είχα σκεφτεί και άλλα αλλά τα ξέχασα  :02. Rabbit: [/list]

----------


## RUHL

μαλον λες να το κανει αυτοματο ^^ κατι κατι μου λεει οτι γηνετε με το χερι  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## NewBuilder

Πιστεύω πως ένα online chat θα το χρειαζόταν το forum.

----------


## RUHL

To ειχαμε συζητηση και παλια για το ον λινε chat δεν ειναι καλο επειδη θα λυνοντε αποριες στο chat και αυτο ειναι καλο μονο για μερικα ατομα που θα τις εχουν οχι για ολους τους υπολοιπους που θα μπουν στο φορουμ την αλλη μερα τον αλλο μηνα τον αλλο χρονο

ενα shout box  θα ηταν καλο

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

Πολυνεικέ..!  μεσα ΓΙΑ Α. Β. και Ε. εννοείται αυτές οι παράμετροι θα βοηθήσουν ιδιαίτερα..! τα άλλα απλά θα είναι για να φτάσουμε τα ξενα μποντιμπίλντιγκ φόρουμ πρότυπα!


υ.γ. εδω στο επίσημο μποντιμπιλντιγκ έχει μέχρι να βάλεις και ίντσες μεσης..΄η εκατοστά που είναι το χέρι σου ...ακρως υπερβολικά και άδικα χάσιμο χρόνου.! ας φτιαχτούν τα άλλα αρχικά και έχει ο θεός..!  :04. Walk Court:

----------


## Muscleboss

RUHL: search θα αναβαθμιστεί πλήρως και προβλήματα στο κείμενο θα διορθωθούν. μείνε ήσυχος.

slaine: αυτο για την ενεργο ποίηση μου ακούγεται πολύ περίεργο. μαλλον δεν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει το λογαριαμό τους. αλλά ακόμη και 1% να έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο, δε θα συμβαίνει στο νέο φορουμ.

polyneikos: α και β θα τα συζητήσουμε. πάντως είχαμε βάλει αρχικά να φαινονται online τα μέλη και το 50% "κρύβονταν"... ενώ άλλοι δεν ήξεραν πως να κρυφτουν και παραπονιόνταν που φαινονταν... σχετικά με το chat είναι αυτό που λέει ο ruhl... δε ξέρω θα τα ξαναδούμε αυτά τα θέματα.

τα υπόλοιπα όλα θα γίνουν. 
το "ε" εννοείς να τα προσθέτουν οι ίδιοι στο προφίλ τους στο φόρουμ;

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

δεν καταλαβαινω γιατί πρεπει να κρυβεται καποιος όταν είναι online,δεν την ηξερα αυτη την λειτουργια να πω την αλήθεια.
Απλά θεωρω και είναι καθαρα υποκειμενική αυτη η γνωμη και προσωπικη ότι είναι πιο αμεσο και φιλικο αν ξερεις ότι καποιοι είναι μεσα αυτη την στιγμη και περιμενεις ενδεχομένως απάντηση τους σε κατι που postαρεις και τους αφορα,κατι σαν το messenger ας πουμε,είναι αλλιώς όταν τους βλεπεις on line τους φίλους,στελνεις περισσότερα μηνυματα όταν είναι εντος,τελως πάντων δεν θέλω να επιμεινω,ας το σκεφτούμε.
για το ε) θέμα που έθεσα δεν εννουσα να τα συμπληρώνουν εκείνοι απλά θα προτιμουσα στα προφίλ των αθλητων που παρουσιάζονται να έχουν όλοι βιογραφικό,τώρα έχουν οι μισοι,περισσότερο για δικια μας ενημερωση ,όχι για κατι άλλο.Αν μπορουμε να τους βρουμε και να μας τα στειλουν με ενα pm,απλά να είναι ενημερωμενο το θεμα.
Συμφωνω με ruhl οι ελληνικοι αγώνες να μαζευτουν σε ένα τόπικ με όσο το δυνατό περισσοτερεσ πληροφοριες,αποτελεσματα φωτο,να υπάρχει ειδικη στήλη και ανα χρονιες αν γίνεται για να υπαρχει κατι σαν εγκυκλοπαιδεια τιων αγώνων,που ξερεις μπορεί να τα κανουμε και τευχος!!Εγώ πάντως έχω από αρκετους αγωνες,απλά δεν ξερω τι μπορει να γίνει με καποια trademarks,μην μπλέξουμε και με άλλα!!!  :02. Moderator:

----------


## RUHL

> Απλά θεωρω και είναι καθαρα υποκειμενική αυτη η γνωμη και προσωπικη ότι είναι πιο αμεσο και φιλικο αν ξερεις ότι καποιοι είναι μεσα αυτη την στιγμη και περιμενεις ενδεχομένως απάντηση τους σε κατι που postαρεις και τους αφορα,κατι σαν το messenger ας πουμε,είναι αλλιώς όταν τους βλεπεις on line τους φίλους,στελνεις περισσότερα μηνυματα όταν είναι εντος,τελως πάντων δεν θέλω να επιμεινω,ας το σκεφτούμε.


  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   μπορει να μην θελουμε  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   η να το αφησω ολη μερα ον λινε για μερες εβδομαδες μηνες  :01. ROFL:   και να περημενεις απαντησω ενω εγω εχω παει αμερικα να δω το ολυμπια  :01. lol:   8) (λεμε τωρα   :01. Mr. Green:  )

ε οποιον φιλο θελεις βαλτον στον μσν παρε αμεσες απαντησεις στο φορουμ οποιος μπορει οποιος προλαβαινει γιατι μου ετυχαν περιπτωσεις να διαβασω μονο να μην εχω ωρα να απαντησω  οποτε και να με δεις ον λινε να το διβαζω και να με περημενεις ε καλα περιμενε εσυ  :01. lol:  


υποθεσεις κανω και απλος μηλαμε   :08. Toast:

----------


## asdf

αυτο με τα διπλα και τριπλα log in πρεπει να σταματησει νομιζω οπως επισης η διαγραφη ενος τοπικ να γινεται αμεσα οταν ειναι ξεμπαρκο η κατι το οποιο ειναι χιλιουπομενο και ο χρηστης να ενημερωνεται με pm.

----------


## thegravijia

εμενα αυτο που με ενοχλει ειναι οτι στα περισσοτερα θεματα που μπαινουν γινονται μονο καμια 10 ποστ (μονο) και μετα κλεινουνε...
εγω θα προτιμουσα απο τους moderators κ τον boss πιο πολλα αρθρα και πιο ΄πολλη συμετοχη γενικα...

----------


## Muscleboss

thegravijia: θα ληφεί και αυτό υπόψην, αν και πίστεψέ με ο καθένας αφιερώνει όσο χρόνο του επιτρέπουν οι υποχρεώσεις του και προσωπικά θα ήθελα να αφιερώνω πολύ περισσότερο και με συγγραφή άρθρων κτλ... αφού μπούν κάποια ζητήματα που εκρεμούν σε μιά σειρά, θα μπούν και τα άρθρα και τα υπόλοιπα.

ΜΒ

----------


## thegravijia

ok boss!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

κατι που δεν υπαρχει στο φορουμ είναι να ανεβαζουμε απευθειας ενα streaming(youtube,κτλ) βιντεο σε ένα τοπικ,χωρις να παραπέμπουμε τον άλλο με λινκ σε άλλα sites.Γενικα είμαι της άποψης να μενει ο χρηστης όσο το δυνατον μεσα στο φορουμ,να μην τον παραπέμπουμε σε άλλα σημεια.

----------


## Muscleboss

^consider it done!

MB

----------


## isis

> Μιας και ετοιμάζεται ολοκαίνουργια έκδοση του φόρουμ, θα θέλαμε σε αυτό το θέμα να κάνετε τις πρότάσεις και τις επιθυμίες σας για να τις λάβουμε υπόψην και να δούμε αν είναι εφικτό να γίνουν.ΜΒ


Προσωπικά , για να νιώθω άνετα και ασφαλής , θα ήθελα , αν υπάρχει η οικονομική δυνατότητα , το νέο site να έχει ssl encryption και επίσης ένα section που θα είναι μόνο για χημεία και διαλύμματα , κάτι σαν "laboratory section".   8)

----------


## slaine

> ssl encryption και επίσης ένα section που θα είναι μόνο για χημεία και διαλύμματα , κάτι σαν "laboratory section"


  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## polydeykis

ρε μάγκες τι θα λέγατε να οργανώναμε μία φορά στις 15 ή ανά βδομάδα συναντήσεις το φόρουμ για να βρισκόμασταν και να τα λέγμα από κοντά? και αν γινόταν και στην ημέρα της σαβούρας, ακόμα καλύτερα!

εγώ είμαι μέσα

----------


## slaine

υπάρχει σχετικό τόπικ στα εκτός θέματος. στείλε εκεί γι'αυτο. το να είναι φιξ φαντάσου να πας εσύ και να μην έρθει κανείς πχ. καλύτερα να το οργανώνουμε μεταξύ μας νομίζω και όχι σε μόνιμη βάση.

----------


## polydeykis

για κάτι τέτοιο έλεγα, δεν λέμε ντε και καλά, απλά θα είχε και χαβαλέ αλλά και απόψεις θα ανταλλάζαμε και πιο εύκολα

φαντάσουν να μαζευτούν όλα τα κτήνη οι επεαγγελματίες εδώ του φόρουμ και να είναι μέρα σαβούρας σε καμμιά πιτσαρία.....

να κλείνει την βλέπω

----------


## slaine

ε κοίτα θα κλείσει αλλά μάλλον γιατι θα τα'κονομήσουν και θα πάνε διακοπές!  :01. Razz:

----------


## polydeykis

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

τρεις οικογενειακές ο καθένας

----------


## asdf

ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡO AVATAR !   :04. Box:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ok, λίγο μεγαλύτερο...

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

πιστεύω θα ήταν χρήσιμο να μπουν κάποιες υποκατηγορίες σε κάποια υποφόφουμ πχ στα συμπληρώματα πρωτείνες,υδατάνθρακες,λιποδιαλύτες,κρεατίνη κλπ

επίσης επειδή τα παλιά ποστ είναι με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες δεν τα βρίσκει το search καλό θα ήταν να μη γίνονται και νέα ακόμα και έιναι μόνο ο τίτλος έτσι.

στο e-mail καλωσορίσματος καλό θα ήταν να σημειώνεται ότι είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ να γράφουν όλοι με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες προς αποφυγή των απο πάνω.

----------


## RUHL

> πρωτείνες,υδατάνθρακες,λιποδιαλύτες,κρεατίνη κλπ


lol και συμπληρωνω εγω μια πιθανη τετοια λιστα συμπληρωματα για αθρωσεις αντι οιστρογωνα αυξηση τεστοστερονης διουρητικα βιταμηνες προστασια συκωτιου προστασια ανοσοποιιτκου συστηματος και παει λεγοντας δεν εχει νοημα

----------


## slaine

πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει να μη γίνονται νέα περιττά ποστ. τουλάχιστον για τα βασικά πρωτείνη-κρεατίνη ίσως...

----------


## RUHL

Μπορουμε αυτα τα πολυ βασικα να τα κανουμε στικυ   :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   και να βαλουμε τα καλυτερα τοπικ μεσα

και να μεγαλοσουμε καπου ΤΟΣΟ τα γραματα στα στικυ με βελακια διπλα και μια τετοια λαμπα χωρις αυτη την φατσα   :02. Idea:   να αναβει μπας και τα δουν  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   αλλα και παλι νομιζω θα ανοιξουν καινουρια τοπικς γιατι ετσι ειναι ο ανθρωπος καλυτερα να ρωτηση κατι στα γρηγορα παρα να διαβασει και να χασει καποια ωρα πλεονεκτες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

παίζει να γίνουν κάποιες υποκατηγορίες έκπληξη  :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

μηπως γηνετε να βαλουμε οι χρηστες να αποθηκευουν στο προφιλε τους καποια τοπικ που θελουν  για να τα βρησκουν ευκολα


καλα μην πητε τα αγαπημενα γιατι ειναι ηδη γεματο μεχρι τερμα ηδη αποθηκευοντε σε σημειωματαριο για να ειναι διαθεσημα οποτε τα αναζητησω τα δικα μου τουλαχιστον

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

> καλα μην πητε τα αγαπημενα γιατι ειναι ηδη γεματο μεχρι τερμα ηδη αποθηκευοντε σε σημειωματαριο για να ειναι διαθεσημα οποτε τα αναζητησω τα δικα μου τουλαχιστον


Και μενα  :01. Mr. Green:  
Πιστευω οτι θα τα ν πολυ χρησιμο να βλεπαμε τα τοπικ που εχει αρχισει το καθε μελος οπως βλεπουμε τα ποστ αν παμε στο προφιλε του θα τα πολυ χρησιμο γιατι μου εχει τυχει να ψαχνω ενα τοπικ που να ξερω πιανου ειναι αλλα να μην το βρισκω...
Και αν γινοταν κατα καιρους καποια νεα αρθρα θα ηταν πολυ χρισιμα επισης!!!!  :01. Wink:  

Αληθεια boss ποτε θα γινει το update?  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αληθεια boss ποτε θα γινει το update?


δεν εξαρτάται από μενα, αλλά σύντομα...  :01. Smile:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Georges

Εγώ θα πρότεινα κάποια καινούργια έκδοση v bulletin. Ξέρω δεν είναι τσάμπα αλλά είναι πολύ πρακτική

----------


## RUHL

> Εγώ θα πρότεινα κάποια καινούργια έκδοση v bulletin. Ξέρω δεν είναι τσάμπα αλλά είναι πολύ πρακτική


τετοιο θα ειναι προφητης εισαι?  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RUHL

Kατι ακομα οταν κανουμε καποια copy paste η γραφουμε με κενα αριθμους τα βγαζει κολητα κατι τετοιο

a              4 
b               5
5    4 
3               6                6
6 3                3


ενω κανονικα ειναι καπως ετσι 
a------- 4 
b-------------5
5---4 
3---------6--------------6
6----3-------------3
χωρις τα - ενοειτε 

θα ειναι χρησημο και για διατροφες οταν θα μετρανε μερικοι θερμιδες να μην βγαινουν κολητα και οτι νανε αλλα και σε αλλα  μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι στο νεο?για αυτο?

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

και να μπορουμε να φτιαχνουμε πινακακια   :02. Idea:

----------


## slaine

αυτό ήθελα να πω τωρα ρουλ και στιβ. 

επίσης αν γίνεται όταν γράφουμε ένα κείμενο και πατώντας ποστ να χαθεί ή κολλήσει αν κάνουμε πίσω να υπάρχει και να μη χάνεται.
καταλάβατε ή το είπα χάλια?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Georges

Φτιάξτο στο word ή excel και μετά με κάποιο πρόγραμμα όπως το FastStone Image Viewer (που είναι και τσάμπα) κάντο capture σε εικόνα και ανέβασέ την   :04. Walk Court:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

> Φτιάξτο στο word ή excel και μετά με κάποιο πρόγραμμα όπως το FastStone Image Viewer (που είναι και τσάμπα) κάντο capture σε εικόνα και ανέβασέ την


Αυτο κανω αλλα ειανι βαρετο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## slaine

μπορεί να γίνει κάτι να ανεβάζουμε εκτός απο φωτογραφίες και βιντεάκια απευθείας να βάζουμε και power point?

----------


## Muscleboss

μήπως θέλετε να φτιάχνει και εσπρέσσο;  :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:  

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

απλά έχω πολλά καλά power point  
τεσπα ας γίνουν άλλα πιο σημαντικά

----------


## RUHL

Ναι ναι εγω τον δικο μου τον θελω με 5 κουταλιες ζαχαρη  :01. Mr. Green:   και 2πλο γαλα μεσα  α μπος βαλε και καμια καλη σερβητορα να μας τα φερνει
 :01. lol:  





σλαινε να παρε εδω εχει αυτο που ζητας αν και επηφηλασομε για το τι "καλο" θα εχεις τεσπα

http://www.slideshare.net/biolayne/o...d-muscle-mass/

----------


## KATERINI 144

5 κουτραλιες ζαχαρι?! δε τρως καμια παστα καλυτερα?!   :02. Rabbit:

----------


## asdf

Στο section ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟ 95% των ποστ που εχει να κανει με την διετα που ακολουθει το καθε μελος, εχει συνεχεια κατι ακυρους τιτλους οπως : "Διατροφη πειτε γνωμες", " Διατροφη βοηθεια" κτλ κτλ . Η προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ χαζο διοτι ο καθενας θα μπορουσε πολυ απλα να βαζει το nick του διπλα στο τιτλο ετσι ωστε να ειναι πολυ πιο σημαζεμενο και πολυ πιο ομορφο. Ακομα με αυτο το μπαχαλο στους τιτλους κανεις δεν ξερει τι να ψαξει.
 Τελος με αφορμη το ποστ του psv http://bodybuilding.gr/forum/viewtop...?p=50938#50938 νομιζω οτι οταν ανοιγει ενα τετοιο τοπικ (δηλαδη να προτεινουμε εμεις στο πως θα τρεφεται) θα πρεπει περαν της διατροφης που ποσταρει να γραφει την ηληκια του, το ποσοστο λιπους του, το υψος του και τα κιλα (επισης και η photo ειναι πολυ χρησημη). Δεν ειμαστε εμεις η πηθεια για να ξερουμε ακριβως τις αναγκες του καθενα. Με λιγα λογια δλδ προτεινω στο να ακολουθειτε ενας fixed τροπος για να το πως θα γινονται τετοιου ειδους ποστ για παραδειγμα οπως κανουμε με την ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ. 


ΠΧ

Τιτλος : Διατροφη Καπα ή Καπα's Διατροφη

Καλημερα παιδια μπλα μπλα μπλα........................... Οριστε τα stats μου :

Hλικια : x
Υψος : y kg
Ποσοστο Λιπους : z% 

Διατροφη :


bla bla bla......



Απλα και ωραια   :02. Clown2: 


Στην τελικη αμα δεν σας αρεσει η λογικη αμα θελετε μπορειτε να ανοιξτε ενα αλλο section το οποιο να εχει τιτλο Νutrition log η κατι παρομοιο και να πεταξουμε ολες τις διατροφες που ακολουθουμε εκει μεσα ετσι ωστε το section διατροφη να εχει γενικα θεματα  :01. Smile Wide: .

----------


## RUHL

> Στο section ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟ 95% των ποστ που εχει να κανει με την διετα που ακολουθει το καθε μελος, εχει συνεχεια κατι ακυρους τιτλους οπως : "Διατροφη πειτε γνωμες", " Διατροφη βοηθεια" κτλ κτλ . Η προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ χαζο διοτι ο καθενας θα μπορουσε πολυ απλα να βαζει το nick του διπλα στο τιτλο


Για ποιο λογω να βαλει το Nick   :01. Mr. Green:   να δουμε ποιος ειναι φενετε διπλα ο δημιουργος του τοπικ  :02. Idea:   απλα η μονη παραλαγη ειναι μπορει να γραψει διατροφη ογκου η διατροφη γραμμωσης η διατροφη συντηρησης για να ξερει τι θα δει ο αλλος που θα ψαξει




> πρεπει περαν της διατροφης που ποσταρει να γραφει την ηληκια του, το ποσοστο λιπους του, το υψος του και τα κιλα (επισης και η photo ειναι πολυ χρησημη)


Δεν ειναι ασχημη ιδεα πιστευω μπορουμε να βαλουμε ενα sticky για το τι ζηταμε οταν θα βαζουν και διατροφη και να γραψουμε και κατι προσθετο πχ ποσα χρονια ενασχολησης η αν κανει βαρη η δεν κανει
Αν και το ποσοστο λιπους καλυτερα να μην το βαλουμε γιατι που να ξερει ο αλλος ποσο εχει μονο με καποιο δερματοπτυχο γηνετε δουλεια αλλα και παλι πρεπει να ξερεις να μετρας και οι ζυγαριες δεν ειναι εγκυρες οπως και αλλα τετοια ψευτικα σε διετολογους-Ιστορια ερχετε ενας για προπονηση και λεει πηγα σε διετολογο εχω 9% λιπος κοιταω καλα καλα ενα ωραιο στοματακι λιπους και κοιλιακους ουτε για δειγμα   :01. lol:   και τον πληροσε κιολας  :01. lol:

----------


## Muscleboss

ευχαριστώ όλους για τα σχόλια και τις προτάσεις. θα εξεταστούν όλα!  :03. Thumb up:  

ΜΒ

----------


## asdf

Προτεινω ολα τα ποστ του RAMBO να γινουν sticky με χρυσα γραμματα  :01. Smile:  ετσι ωστε κανεις να μην ξεχασει ποτε το ποσο μεγαλη μορφη ειναι  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## RAMBO

ευχαριστω πολυ  :03. Thumb up:  αυτο που ειπατε να οργανωνουμε συναντησεισ ακουγεται πολυ καλο.να το σκεφτητε σοβαρα  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## RAMBO

ποτε θα γινει το νεο forum????????????????????

----------


## slaine

ένα υποφόρουμ ξεχωριστό για το ράμμπο ΜΒ

----------


## RAMBO

κατι διαβασα για συναντηση απο τον slaine θα γινει τπτ????  :05. Posing:   :05. Posing:   :05. Posing:

----------


## slaine

μου εξηγείς γιατί ποστάρεις εδώ γι'αυτο το θέμα? ημέρες-ημερομηνία δεν είδες? ό,τι να'ναι... δε μπορείς να μπάινεις μία φορά στο τόσο και να περιμένεις να σε περιμένουμε πότε θα κανονίσουμε. εκτός κι αν έμπαινες αλλά είδες το τόπικ σήμερα  :08. One Laugh:

----------


## RAMBO

μπαινω καθε μερα απλα δεν το ειδα γιΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΨΑΞΩ.ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ για την συναντηση??  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## slaine

και ξαναρωτώ γιατί ποστάρεις εδώ γι'αυτό το θέμα και όχι στο αντίστοιχο τόπικ?  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## RAMBO

δεν θυμαμαι που ειναι

----------


## Doctorg

> δεν θυμαμαι που ειναι


RAMBO - RAMBO -RAMBO - RAMBO .....

----------


## Muscleboss

> δεν θυμαμαι που ειναι


  :01. Cursing:

----------


## JohnyB

Υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να μπει καποια ιδους αναζητηση θεματων για τετοιους λογους????
Θα ηταν αρκετα βολικο πιστευω και λιγοστευανε τα off και οι επαναλυψεις!!!!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

ήδη υπάρχει search αλλά θα γίνει πιο αναλυτικό και ευκολότερο  :03. Thumb up:  

ΜΒ

----------


## JohnyB

Μια χαρα!!!!!!Αντε γιατι εχω αντιγραψει τα 3/4 του φορουμ στο pc μου!!!!!!!
 :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## RAMBO

οι φωτο να ανεβαινουν μεσα απο το forum να μην ξενιτευομαστε.να βαλουμε κι αλλα emoticons.καλυτερη αναζητηση.  :02. Moderator:

----------


## RUHL

> να βαλουμε κι αλλα emoticons


Nα ανοιξουμε πολλ ποιος θελει να το κανει παιδικη χαρα   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   εγω μεσα ειμαι παντως (για τα εμοτιονς θα χρησημευσουν σε πολλους οφφ τοπακιδες βλεπε τεζας  :01. lol:   )

----------


## slaine

όχι άλλα emoticons καλύτερ αθα γίνει μπάχαλο. άντε καμία μούντζα  :01. Razz:  επίσης να φύγει το ένα το smile είναι σαν να κοροιδεύει και ναμπει κάποιο άλλο γελαστερό

----------


## Hurricane38

Προτεινω να διοργανωθει καμμια συναντηση να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα και να  καφεδιαστουμε η να συνφαγουμε κολασμενες τροφες και πιοτα μιλωντας για την αξια της καλης και σωστης διατροφης  :01. Evil:  
Αιντε εσεις που μενετε στην Αθηνα καντε κατι
Εγω προσφερομαι να ερθω απ' τη Λαμια   :02. Moderator:

----------


## goutsos

συμφωνω.....
 :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Προτεινω να διοργανωθει καμμια συναντηση να γνωριστουμε απο κοντα και να  καφεδιαστουμε η να συνφαγουμε κολασμενες τροφες και πιοτα μιλωντας για την αξια της καλης και σωστης διατροφης  
> Αιντε εσεις που μενετε στην Αθηνα καντε κατι
> Εγω προσφερομαι να ερθω απ' τη Λαμια


τέλη μαίου παιδιά στους αγώνες θα ναι καλή ευκαιρία. 

MB

----------


## goutsos

μεσα
 :03. Clapping:

----------


## RUHL

μηπως να βαλουμε αυτο το εικονιδιο νομιζω θα χρειαστει υπαρχουν αρκετα τετοια εδω  :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:

----------


## thegravijia

Hurricane38
ΛΑΜΙΑ μενεις ?
σε ποιο γυμναστηριο πας??

----------


## goutsos

bump

----------


## m3ssias

Πιστεύω πως θα ήταν καλό επίσης εάν υπήρχε τρόππος να φαίνεται ποιος χρήστης είναι "online αυτή τη στιγμή"  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## RUHL

^ gt?

----------


## Muscleboss

Βάλτε από εδώ και κάτω τα smilies που προτείνετε για το νέο φόρουμ.

Αν βρείτε κανα καλό θα συμπεριληφθεί.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## Hurricane38

αυτη τη στιγμη παω στο Corpus στον Νικο τον Κολλιατο.Πριν κανα μηνα πηγαινα στον Σιωτη

----------


## Niiick

συμφωνω με τον μεσια  :03. Awesome:

----------


## RUHL

> συμφωνω με τον μεσια


γιατι ξαναρωταω εγω  :01. lol:   :01. lol:  

Δεν φτανει που μας πρηζετε τωρα με πμ   :01. Sneaky:   φανταζομε τι εχει να γηνει αν βλεπετε οτι ειναι ον λινε ο αλλος  :01. Sneaky:   :01. Sneaky:   ονοματα δεν λεμε  :01. Sneaky:

----------


## Niiick

εσενα ρε καθαρμα? που 2 πμ εχω στειλει εδω και εναμισι χρονο ποσο ειναι,και εστειλα ενα τριτο και μου λες ρε  "φριδι  :01. Sneaky:  " μια φορα να στειλεις να ρωτησεις τι κανω δεν εχεις φιλοτιμηθει χαχαχα  :01. Sneaky:   :01. Sneaky:   :01. Sneaky:   :01. Sneaky:

----------


## RUHL

να ηταν μονο τα δικα σου πμ ενταξη εσυ δεν πολυμπαινεις κιολας εχουμε κατι αλλα αστερια  :01. lol:   :01. lol:  (δεν εχει ποσταρει σε αυτο το τοπικ  :02. Idea:   :01. Sneaky:  ) ο ραμπο εξερειτε ειναι μορφη   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:  


βασικα το βρηκα  :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   κατι στην μεση να βαλουμε μια επιλογη οπως τυπου να μην φενετε το σινγκ η να τα βλεπω η να μην βλεπω αβαταρς (δεν ξερω τι επιλογες εχει εδω δεν το κοιταξα  :02. Rabbit:   )
Να φενεσε ον λινε και να μην φενεσε   :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:

----------


## thegravijia

Muscleboss γινεται να εχουμε καποιον να μεταφραζει τα αρθρα γιατι εμεις που δεν ξερουμε καλα εγγλεζικα δεν μπορουμε να πολυκαταλαβουμε τι λενε...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αυτη τη στιγμη παω στο Corpus στον Νικο τον Κολλιατο.Πριν κανα μηνα πηγαινα στον Σιωτη


να δώσεις χαιρετίσματα στα παιδια όποιον δείς τους ξέρω πολύ καλά και χρόνια ,καναμε και αγώνες στη λαμια της ναββα.

----------


## RUHL

> uscleboss γινεται να εχουμε καποιον να μεταφραζει τα αρθρα γιατι εμεις που δεν ξερουμε καλα εγγλεζικα δεν μπορουμε να πολυκαταλαβουμε τι λενε..


.τι ενοεις να γραφει η να μεταφραζει?
η μεταφραση παει αν βρηκες κατι εσυ η καποιος αλλος και ειναι καλο να το μεταφρασουμε καποιοι που ξερουμε αγγλικα και ορολογιες "αθλητικες" που λεει

Αλλα και παλι περνει χρονο και αμα εχεις ορεξη γιατι δεν εχει υπαληλους εδω ακομα και οι μοντ απλα μελοι ειναι απλος με παραπανω υποχρεωσεις απο εμας να συνονηζουν κουβεντες σβηνουν κληνουν τοπικς ηρεμουν-μπαναρουν τα τρολλ και τετοια   :01. Mr. Green:  

Σκεψου το και μονος ^^ αυτο για την μεταφραση ναι εχουμε καποια αρθρα απο τον γιαννη στρατο γ-πολλ Βανε φωτη εμενα ασδφ κτλ βρηκαμε κατι χρησιμο που θα βοηθουσε τον κοσμο ειχαμε ορεξη τα μεταφρασαμε(μαζεμενες πληροφοριες) και τα δωσαμε περνει αρκετη ωρα κιολας αναλογως και το επιπεδο των αγγλικων σου ποσο καλα τα πιανεις και πως ερμηνευοντε τα "ενοειτε" +την ερευση+ενωση
Δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο εκει θελω να καταληξω και γηνετε αφιλοκερδος οποτε με πιανεις 
οποτε του κα@#Λωσει του αλλου μπορει να κανει κατι λιγο η πολυ ολοι εχουν υποχρεωσεις δουλειες σπουδες τι να τον πεις τον αλλων τωρα κατσε φτιαξε η μετεφρασε να του φας πολυτιμο χρονο ενω ειναι αφιλοκερδος 
δεν θελει και πολυ  :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:   :02. Idea:  

αυτα 8)

----------


## RAMBO

αργει η αναβαθμιση?και θελω και το smillies που ειναι chirllidder με τα ροζ. 8)  8)  8)  8)

----------


## Muscleboss

λογικά πριν τα τέλη του μήνα θα έχουμε το νέο φόρουμ.

ΜΒ

----------


## yannis88

Πιστεύω καλό θα ήταν και να καθαρίζονταν κάποια ποστς απο τα διάφορα κομμάτια του φόρουμ με σκοπό να μίνουν αυτά που αξίζουν και μία δεύτερη και τρίτη ανάγνωση από τα ήδη μέλη του φόρουμ και βέβαια για τα καινούρια μέλη...Για παράδειγμα δεν είναι ωραίο εμφανισιακά να βλέπεις 10"διατροφή μου","ρύζι Α,Β,Γ" κτλ..
 Εναλλακτικά, μπορεί αν γίνει ο διαχωρισμός ας πούμε του κάθε section σε 2 κομμάτια(χρήσιμα-όχι και τόσο χρήσιμα) που σε μία άλλη εκδοχή γίνεται και με την αλλαγή χρώματος στο θέμα του ποστ.αυτό βέβαια με την κρίση του κάθε moderator.
  Ετσί πιστεύω το site θα είναι πολυ καλύτερο για όποιν μπαίνει για πρώτη φορά αλλά και όχι μόνο.

----------


## Exci

> Εναλλακτικά, μπορεί αν γίνει ο διαχωρισμός ας πούμε του κάθε section σε 2 κομμάτια(χρήσιμα-όχι και τόσο χρήσιμα) που σε μία άλλη εκδοχή γίνεται και με την αλλαγή χρώματος στο θέμα του ποστ.


Δε νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι απαραιτητο. Μια σωστη διαχειριση sticky εχει αυτη ακριβως τη λειτουργια   :03. Awesome:

----------


## slaine

αυτό που λες διορθώνεται εμ το ν αμπούνε σε υποκατηγορίες πχ πρωτέινες ή ρύζι κλπ...
έχει ήδη δρομολογηθεί από όσα ξέρω

----------


## Muscleboss

τα στικυ θελουν όντως λίγη δουλειά παιδιά, θα διορθωθεί το θέμα.

yannis88: όταν λες να καθαρίζουν ενοείς να σβήνουμε τα "άχρηστα" ποστς ή αυτά που επαναλαμβάνονται;

ΜΒ

----------


## yannis88

Αυτά που είναι "άχρηστα" κατα τη γνώμη σου και των άλλων παιδιών που συντονίζετε.Ένα επαναλαμβανόμενο μπορεί να είναι και πολύ χρήσιμο,καθώς μπορεί να διαπραγματεύεται κάτι διαφορετικό απο τα προηγούμενα.Στο συγκεκριμένο για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να *τροποποιηθεί*(ειδικευτεί) ο τίτλος του θέματος ανάλογα και με αυτό τελικά που διαπραγματεύεται.πχ ο τίτλος μπορει να λέει άρσεις θανάτου,αλλά το τελικό νόημα του ποστ να έχει να κάνει με την αύξηση του μεταβολισμού από τη συγκεκριμένη άσκηση,το οποίο πιθανότατα να στηρίζεται και σε κάποια εν προκειμένο μελέτη.
  Τα άχρηστα ή τέλος πάντων τα περιττά και ανούσια μπορούν να πάνε σε ένα ξεχωριστό τομέα (υποδιαίρεση του αρχικού τομέα).π.χ. Διατροφή μπορει να γίνει===>"Γενικά περι διατροφής" και "Πειθαρχιμένη-Επιστημονική διατροφή".
 Τα μέλη θα γράφουμε πάντα αρχικά στο 1ο και πιο πρόχειρο υποτομέα και κατόπιν εσείς θα επιλέγετε αν αξίζει να εμταφερθεί στον 2ο και αξιόπιστο.
Αυτό κυρίως γιατί χάνονται ποστ που αξίζουν πραγματικά αλλά βέβαια δεν μπορούν γίνουν όλα sticky.Κυρίως για τους βασικούς τομείς διατροφή ασκήσεις(ποσοι τέτοιοι τίτλοι υπάρχουν...),οφφ τοπικ  :08. Turtle:   :01. Razz:  
 Αυτά που αναφέρω πιστεύω θα είναι κυρίως για την βελτίωση του site ως προς την επισκεψημότητα και όχι τόσο ως προς τα ήδη μέλη του που πιθανόν να έουν διαβάσει και όλα τα ποστ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ηταν πρακτικο κα ιπραγματοποιησιμο αν η σελίδα έκανε rεfresh ανα 2 ή 5 λεπτα και να φαίνονται ποια τόπικς είναι active ή αυτή είναι μια λειτουργια αλληλένδετη με τα online μελη (που μαλλον δεν θα γίνει..)
Απλά με αυτη την λειτουργία βλέπεις ποια τόπικς διαβαζονται εκεινη την στιγμη οπότε συμμετεχεις αναλογα.

----------


## vagg

δεν ξερω αν εχει υποθει αλλα θα ειναι καλο αμα κανεις search και μπαινεις στο τοπικ να σου κιτρινιζει τη σελιδα που εχει τη λεξη που εβαλες για να μην τις ψαχνουμε ολες και βγαζουμε τα ματακια μας 8)

----------


## Muscleboss

το search θα είναι αρκετά αναβαθμισμένο και λογικά το καλύτερο δυνατό.

σχετικά με Online μέλη, ίσως για αρχή φαίνεται μόνο ο συνολικός αριθμός των χρηστών που είναι online και θα δούμε στη συνέχεια αν θα φαίνονται συγκεκριμένοι χρήστες.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Με τα active topics;Υπάρχει πιθανότητα;

----------


## Muscleboss

^ κώστα θα ρωτήσω αν γίνετε τεχνικά.

περιέγραψέ το καλύτερα.
το έχεις δεί κάπου να γίνεται;

----------


## Polyneikos

Oυσιαστικα κάνει ένα refresh η σελίδα και βλέπει ποια τόπικς είναι ανοιχτα (διαβάζονται,γραφουν)και σου βγαζει μια επιλογη να κλικαρεις και να σου φερνει η σελίδα μονο αυτα που είναι active.

----------


## KM2909

δεν ξερω αν προαναφερθηκε αλλα επιβαλλεται μια αναβαθμιση στο ψαχτηρι! πλεον βγαζει εντελως ασχετα θεματα. αφου για να βρω κατι στo site συντομοτερα κ ευκολοτερα αναγκαζομαι να κανω search μεσω google...  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## Muscleboss

προβλέπεται αλλάγη μην ανησυχείς. :01. Wink:  

ΜΒ

----------


## mantus3

σε γενικες γραμμες εμενα μου φενετε οκ και ετσι.. απλο κ οχι με πολες πολες επιλογες...

το πολυ πολυ θα μου αρεζε να μπουν τιποτα στατιστικα του τιπου χρηστες σημερα, ον λινε, μελοι-επισκεπτες κτλ... ισως κ η αναζιτηση να γυνοταν λιγο καλητερη αν κ εγω δεν εχω παραπονο.. με εχει βγαλει ασπροπροσωπο...

----------


## goutsos

που ειναι το νεο φορουμ?στ τελος τ φλεβαρ η δεν θα γινει?  :02. Green Alien:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πλησιαζει παιδια,είναι θεμα ημερων,απλα θα χρειαστει το φόρουμ να μεινει κλειστο για 2 μερες στην αναβαθμιση και ψαχνουμε το κατάλληο timing...Πάντως θα σας εντυπωσιασει και αξιζει τον κόπο.

----------


## Muscleboss

> που ειναι το νεο φορουμ?στ τελος τ φλεβαρ η δεν θα γινει?


ερχεται παιδιά. ζητώ συγνώμη για τη καθυστέρηση.

ΜΒ

----------


## Exci

Θα ειναι απλα καινουργιο layout με την παρουσα database η θα διαγραφουν ολα? Ρωταω γιατι κριμα ειναι να χαθουν οσα εχουν ειπωθει ως τωρα.

----------


## Fotis_Patra

Δεν θα χαθει τιποτα!

----------


## Exci

> Δεν θα χαθει τιποτα!


  :02. Wink:   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## BRaWNy

Nα υπάρχουν περισσότερα BBCodes στα post replies.
Αν είναι phpbb3 ή σαν αυτά, νομίζω υπάρχουν δυνατότητες για προσθήκη κι άλλων, π.χ. youtube BBCode για να μπορουμε να βάζουμε τα βιντεος κατευθείαν μεσα στο τόπικ να φαινονται, και όχι με λινκ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτο θα γίνει Μιχάλη οπως το λες,θα βλέπουμε το youtube αρχείο απευθειας μεσα από το site.
Σε αυτό που ρωτηθηκε δεν θα χαθει τίποτα από την database,απλά υπάρχει περιπτωση να χαθουν τα ποστς της τελευταιας ημερας οποτε θα βγει μια ανακοινωση όταν γίνει η μεταπτωση για να μην ποσταρουν καποιοι κατι χρησιμο που θα χαθει..

----------


## thegravijia

καντε και κατι με τις φωτο στα avatar,, γιατι ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να μικρυνεις μονος σου την εικονΑ κ δεν μπαινουν ολες! ..τουλαχιστον εγω δυσκολευομαι πολυ να αλλαξω..
κ λιγο πιο μεγαλα αν γινεται - αν κ νομιζω εχει ξανα αναφερθει αυτο..

----------


## thegravijia

member of the month?
 ή 
best tranfrmation ??

kai κανα δωρακι αμα ειναι σε αυτον που κερδιζει.
τι λετε??

----------


## Muscleboss

> καντε και κατι με τις φωτο στα avatar,, γιατι ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να μικρυνεις μονος σου την εικονΑ κ δεν μπαινουν ολες! ..τουλαχιστον εγω δυσκολευομαι πολυ να αλλαξω..
> κ λιγο πιο μεγαλα αν γινεται - αν κ νομιζω εχει ξανα αναφερθει αυτο..


θα είναι ΛΙΓΟ πιο μεγάλο μεγεθος.




> member of the month? 
> ή 
> best tranfrmation ??


οκ. θα το δούμε.

----------


## Muscleboss

το έβαλα στις ανακοινώσεις, το βάζω και εδώ.




> Επιτέλους την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα, πρώτα ο Θεός, θα ανέβει το νέο φόρουμ μας. Λογικά τις πρωινές ώρες δε θα λειτουργεί καθόλου το φόρουμ και θα έχουμε τη νέα έκδοση από το μεσημέρι περίπου. 
> 
> Διορθώσεις και βελτιώσεις θα γίνονται συνέχεια τις πρώτες μέρες, για αυτό παρακαλώ την κατανόηση σας αν δείτε προβλήματα λειτουργείας. 
> 
>  
> 
> ΜΒ

----------


## vagg

aaaaaaaa    μεγειες μεγειες...πολυ πιο ωραιο το φορουμ δεν το συζητω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billys15

Αν και δεν θελω να φανω "σπασικλακι",ισως να διορθωνατε το "στεροιδη" σε "στεροειδη" για να υπαρχει και 100% σωστη ορθογραφια  :01. Smile Wide: 

(ειδες κατευθειαν εκει που απορριπτομαι πηγε το ματι μου... :01. Cool: )

----------


## asdf

Πολυ καλο παιδες  :01. Smile:  . Mε για μας  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## slaine

> Αν και δεν θελω να φανω "σπασικλακι",ισως να διορθωνατε το "στεροιδη" σε "στεροειδη" για να υπαρχει και 100% σωστη ορθογραφια 
> 
> (ειδες κατευθειαν εκει που απορριπτομαι πηγε το ματι μου...)


ζήλεια ψώρα :02. Smile: 
 :08. Toast:

----------


## JohnyB

Φοβερο!!!!!!!!!!
Αν και θελει λιγο ψαξιμο για να το μαθεις!!!!!!!

----------


## kyriakos23

εχω μια απορια.
αν θελω να ανεβασω φωτο τι παταω?

----------


## Polyneikos

Για επισυναψη φωτογραφιων παταμε το εικονιδιο του *συνδετηρα* και στην επιλογη *Upload File from your Computer*    παταμε

*Αναζήτηση* και βαζουμε την φωτό που θελουμε μεσα από τον υπολογιστή μας και παταμε *Ανεβασμα.*
Προσοχη στις φωτογραφίες από ψηφιακες που εχουν πολυ μεγαλη αναλυση,να "κατεβαζετε" τις διαστασεις.

----------


## Muscleboss

κάποιο προβληματάκι στη γραμμή "location/περιοχή" κάτω από το avatar έκοβε την λέξη. το μεγαλώσαμε λίγο τον αριθμό γραμμάτων.

Σε όσους έχει κοπεί η λέξη ας την ξαναγράψουν, χωράνε 11 εληνικοί χαρακτήρες ή 22 αγγλικοί.

ΜΒ

----------


## GiorgosM

Όταν σε ενα τοπικ παραθετονται λινκ για καποια σελιδα του φορουμ και πατησω πανω τους, δεν με στελνει στη σελιδα αυτη αλλα βγαζει σφαλμα... Τι γινεται??

----------


## NASSER

> Όταν σε ενα τοπικ παραθετονται λινκ για καποια σελιδα του φορουμ και πατησω πανω τους, δεν με στελνει στη σελιδα αυτη αλλα βγαζει σφαλμα... Τι γινεται??


Ta λινκ ειναι απο το παλιο φορουμ και δεν τεριαζουν με το καινουριο. Με τον χρονο ολα θα διορθωθουν, απλα ειναι δυσκολο να εντοπιστουν ολα. Θελει χρονο.

----------


## billys15

Παιδια μπορειτε να κοιταξετε τι γινεται με το register? Προσπαθουσαμε με τον ιδιοκτητη του γυμναστηριου μου (κατεβαινε σε αγωνες μεχρι το 2004-5 αν θυμαμαι καλα--ο Nasser τον γνωριζει) να κανουμε εγγραφη,εγινε μεν η εγγραφη,αλλα μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες.Ολο εβγαζε οτι βαζουμε λαθος γραμματα/νουμερα στο "image string",ενω βαζαμε τα σωστα.Αν θελετε δειτε το.

----------


## Muscleboss

^billy πρεπει να ειστε πολυ προσεχτικοι με τα γραμματα του image και να κανετε refresh μεχρι να τα διακρινετε σωστα... λόγοι ασφάλειας, τι να κάνουμε....

ΜΒ

----------


## Stephany

σ'αυτό με την κατάσταση χρηστών online & offline θα συμφωνήσω,ίσως να βοηθούσε. Αυτό που έχω να προσθέσω είναι πως πολλά λινκ δεν εμφανίζονται,δε μπορούν να διαβαστούν. Αυτό πραγματικά δε γνωρίζω τίνος σφάλμα είναι, αν είναι του υπολογιστή μου δηλαδή  :01. Razz:  Και κάτι που θα βοηθούσε τα νέα μέλη θα ήταν να δίνονται πάντα οι πηγές των ερευνών,σελίδων που βρίσκεται κάτι ώστε να μπορούν & οι ίδιοι να ψάξουν καθώς & να υπενθυμίζεται συχνά πυκνά πως απαιτείται αρκετός καιρός για να μάθουν κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με διατροφή-γυμναστική αλλά & να τους παροτρύνουμε να ψάχνουν & μόνοι τους χωρίς να εξαρτώνται αποκλειστικά από τις απαντήσεις των υπόλοιπων. Ετσι μαθαίνει καλύτερα κάποιος το σώμα του,με λίγα πειράματα & δε κουράζει & τους άλλους. όπως & εγώ στην αρχή είχα χαθεί σε ένα άβυσσο πληροφοριών & μόνο που δε με έπιασε πανικός(!!) έτσι & άλλοι μπορεί να συγχυστούν για λίγο καιρό & να τους φανεί ακατορθωτο όλο αυτό. Αυτό που προανέφερα για τα νέα μέλη θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει σε ξεχωριστή μικρού μεγέθους στήλη,στην κεντρική σελίδα,απλώς για να περάσει το κεντρικό μήνυμα σε κάποιους(δηλαδή να΄είστε έτοιμοι & πρόθυμοι να ψαχτείτε,να μη το βάλετε κάτω με τη πρώτη δυσκολία κλπ) απλά μια ιδέα μου.....

----------


## slaine

> σ'αυτό με την κατάσταση χρηστών online & offline θα συμφωνήσω,ίσως να βοηθούσε. Αυτό που έχω να προσθέσω είναι πως πολλά λινκ δεν εμφανίζονται,δε μπορούν να διαβαστούν. Αυτό πραγματικά δε γνωρίζω τίνος σφάλμα είναι, αν είναι του υπολογιστή μου δηλαδή  Και κάτι που θα βοηθούσε τα νέα μέλη θα ήταν να δίνονται πάντα οι πηγές των ερευνών,σελίδων που βρίσκεται κάτι ώστε να μπορούν & οι ίδιοι να ψάξουν καθώς & να υπενθυμίζεται συχνά πυκνά πως απαιτείται αρκετός καιρός για να μάθουν κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με διατροφή-γυμναστική αλλά & να τους παροτρύνουμε να ψάχνουν & μόνοι τους χωρίς να εξαρτώνται αποκλειστικά από τις απαντήσεις των υπόλοιπων. Ετσι μαθαίνει καλύτερα κάποιος το σώμα του,με λίγα πειράματα & δε κουράζει & τους άλλους. όπως & εγώ στην αρχή είχα χαθεί σε ένα άβυσσο πληροφοριών & μόνο που δε με έπιασε πανικός(!!) έτσι & άλλοι μπορεί να συγχυστούν για λίγο καιρό & να τους φανεί ακατορθωτο όλο αυτό. Αυτό που προανέφερα για τα νέα μέλη θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει σε ξεχωριστή μικρού μεγέθους στήλη,στην κεντρική σελίδα,απλώς για να περάσει το κεντρικό μήνυμα σε κάποιους(δηλαδή να΄είστε έτοιμοι & πρόθυμοι να ψαχτείτε,να μη το βάλετε κάτω με τη πρώτη δυσκολία κλπ) απλά μια ιδέα μου.....


νομίζω υπάρχει επιλογή για ονλάιν και οφλάιν (δνε είμαι σίγουρος)
τα άλλα για τους "νέους" έχουν ήδη προταθεί πολλά και υπάρχουν και αντίστοιχα τόπικ για τους νέοςυ αλλά μάλλον κανείς δεν τα κοιτάει.
επίσης ήδη έχουμε πει πολλάκις σε πολλά τόπικ αλλά και εδώ ότι κάποια λινκ λόγω μεταφοράς του παλιού φόρουμ στο νέο δε λειτουργούν, αλλά οι τίτλοι είναι ίδιοι και με την αναζήτηση τα βρίσκετε εύκολα. 

γενικά πιστεύω ότι όποιος θέλει ψάχνει και ρωτάει κλπ. μάλλον όμως οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν κέφι. ακόμα και όταν ρωτάνε κάτι (σε νέο τόπικ ενώ ήδη υπάρχουν ένα σωρό τόπικ για το ίδιο θέμα αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία) και τους δίνω λινκ δεν το διαβάζουν καν, δεν απαντάνε όταν ρωτάς κάτι με σκοπό να τους βοηθήσεις και πολλοί δε λένε ούτε καν ευχαριστώ...

----------


## RUHL

Προσαρμοσμένη εικόνα προφίλ  				 				 Μπορείτε να ανεβάσετε μια προσαρμοσμένη εικόνα με την χρήση των παρακάτω επιλογών. Ή να εισάγετε την URL της εικόνας που θέλετε ή να ανεβάσετε μια εικόνα κατευθείαν από τον υπολογιστή σας.

 				 				Option 1 - Enter the URL to the Image on Another Website  				 					 				
 				  				Option 2 - Upload Image From Your Computer 				 					 					 				
Σημείωση: Το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο μέγεθος των προσαρμοσμένων εικόνων σας είναι 140 επί 190 pixels ή 97,7 KB (ότι είναι μικρότερο).






Γιατι τοσο μικρες προφιλε ειναι μονο αν μπεις μεσα φενετε στα αμερικανικα επιτρεπουν καλα μεγεθη φωτογραφιων στα προφιλε  

Ετσι μια αποψη γενικα μου αρεσει αρκετα το λειτουργικο κοματι πως εγηνε το φορουμ μπραβο πανο

----------


## Muscleboss

^ τι μεγέθη φωτογραφιών επιτρέπουν να το βάλουμε. δε θυμάμαι να το είχα κοιτάξει αυτό.

πάντως και στο αλμπουμ μπορέιτε να βάλετε ότι θέλετε

ΜΒ

----------


## Niiick

αυτο που υπηρχε και παλια? το "view posts since your last visit"? πολυ βολικο

----------


## Muscleboss

^αυτό είναι το new posts. / νέα μηνύματα πάνω-πάνω στη γκρι γραμμή.

MB

----------


## RUHL

Το ειχα ζητησει και ποιο παλια το ζηταω και τωρα μηπως γηνετε αν υπαρχει αυτη η λειτουργεια κανενα bulk upload οτι εχει στον φακελο να τα περναει μονο του?

Θα ειναι ειδικα χρησημο σε φωτο απο αγωνες να μην πεθανουμε απο τα κλικ και εχει ακομα μια λειτουργεια το photobucket που τα κανει αυτοματα 800χ600 παραδειγμα μηπως να το εφαρμοσετε και εδω να βρητε ωστε οτι και να ανεβασει ο αλλος να το μετατρεπει αυτοματα αν υπερβαινουν τα ορια

----------


## Muscleboss

> Το ειχα ζητησει και ποιο παλια το ζηταω και τωρα μηπως γηνετε αν υπαρχει αυτη η λειτουργεια κανενα bulk upload οτι εχει στον φακελο να τα περναει μονο του?


δε ξέρω αν γίνεται αυτό... ασχολήσαι με ξένα φόρουμ το έχεις δεί πουθενά σε κανα φόρουμ? αν το έχεις δεί, τότε γίνεται...

ΜΒ

----------


## leangains

δε ξέρω αν έχει ξαναγίνει η πρόταση, σκεφτόμουν μια φορά το μήνα κάποιος από τους μοντ ή κάποιος άλλος να παίρνει συνέντευξη από κάποιο μέλος πχ τον Δον, τον ΜΒ, την Κωνσταντίνα, τον Ιοαννη, θα ήθελα πολύ μια συνέντευξη απτον Μπραουνι και τον Big Litho,τον Slaine, τον κ Σιγάλα, τον κ Τσουνάκη και πολλούς άλλους αγωνιστικούς και μη αθλητές κ αθλήτριες, ερωτήσεις γύρω από την προπόνηση που ακολουθουν αυτοί (να αποκαλύπτουν μυστικά και καλά), διατροφή τους, συνήθειες, ποιες ασκήσεις είναι οι αγαπημένες τους, κτλ

κάτι σαν αποκαλυπτικές συζητήσεις ας πούμε, νομίζω ότι θα αναδείξει ακόμα περισσότερο κάποια μέλη και θα έίναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. όλο και κάτι διαφορετικό θα κάνει ο καθένας και θα αναδεικνύει διαφορετικές φιλοσοφίες.

----------


## m3ssias

> δε ξέρω αν έχει ξαναγίνει η πρόταση, σκεφτόμουν μια φορά το μήνα κάποιος από τους μοντ ή κάποιος άλλος να παίρνει συνέντευξη από κάποιο μέλος πχ τον Δον, τον ΜΒ, την Κωνσταντίνα, τον Ιοαννη, θα ήθελα πολύ μια συνέντευξη απτον Μπραουνι και τον Big Litho,τον Slaine, τον κ Σιγάλα, τον κ Τσουνάκη και πολλούς άλλους αγωνιστικούς και μη αθλητές κ αθλήτριες, ερωτήσεις γύρω από την προπόνηση που ακολουθουν αυτοί (να αποκαλύπτουν μυστικά και καλά), διατροφή τους, συνήθειες, ποιες ασκήσεις είναι οι αγαπημένες τους, κτλ
> 
> κάτι σαν αποκαλυπτικές συζητήσεις ας πούμε, νομίζω ότι θα αναδείξει ακόμα περισσότερο κάποια μέλη και θα έίναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. όλο και κάτι διαφορετικό θα κάνει ο καθένας και θα αναδεικνύει διαφορετικές φιλοσοφίες.


Πολύ καλη ιδέα Φίλε.....Κι εμάνα μου κεντρίζει το ενδιαφέρον κάτι τέτοιο......Ίσως και κάποια βίντεο προπόνησης.....

----------


## billys15

Μπορω να πω οτι μ'αρεσε πολυ κι εμενα η ιδεα! Πανο τι λες?  :01. Smile:

----------


## thegravijia

καντε το ..και αν γινεται να καντε  βιντεο απο τις προπονησεις τους...!!
εγω θα ηθελα ΠΟΛΥ απο τον Αναγνωστου ...!
νομιζω ο κατερινη κατι βιντεο εχει βαλει ..αλλα πιστευω ολοι θα θελαμε να δουμε κατι πιο ολοκληρωμενο...!!

οπως εκανε ο Κεφαλιανος με το dvd του...

----------


## KATERINI 144

κάτι θα κάνουμε εορδαί, αλλα τα βιντεο δε τα ειχα βαλει εγω, ο γιαννης τα εβαλε.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Μπορω να πω οτι μ'αρεσε πολυ κι εμενα η ιδεα! Πανο τι λες?


οκ θα το δούμε. θα ζητήσουμε απο τον κ Τσουνακη και τον κ Σιγαλα μια αναλυτικη συνεντευξη μετά τους αγώνας της wabba και θα δούμε και με τους υπόλοιπους πως θα το κάνουμε.

ΜΒ

----------


## Exci

Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να αλλαξει αυτο, αλλα μηπως θα ηταν δυνατο να αλλαξει κατα καποιον τροπο η αναζητηση ωστε να δεχεται και τις μεγαλες λεξεις? Εχει τυχει παρα πολλες φορες να ψαξω για καποια μεγαλη λεξη και να μην την δεχεται.

----------


## Jumaru

> Παιδια μπορειτε να κοιταξετε τι γινεται με το register? Προσπαθουσαμε με τον ιδιοκτητη του γυμναστηριου μου (κατεβαινε σε αγωνες μεχρι το 2004-5 αν θυμαμαι καλα--ο Nasser τον γνωριζει) να κανουμε εγγραφη,εγινε μεν η εγγραφη,αλλα μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες.Ολο εβγαζε οτι βαζουμε λαθος γραμματα/νουμερα στο "image string",ενω βαζαμε τα σωστα.Αν θελετε δειτε το.


Έχει δίκιο ο φίλος , πάνω απο 15 προσπάθειες έκανα για να κάνω εγγραφή , το captcha  είναι λίγο σουρωμένο , ζήτησακαι απο φίλο να προσπαθήσει και τα ίδια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οκ παιδια,θα το κοιταξουμε.....

----------


## GEORGEXX1

πιστευω πως αν η κεντρικη σελιδα ειταν πιο αριστερα, θα υπηρχε χωρος δεξια καθε φορα που ενα μελος αναφεροταν σε ενα θεμα αυτο θα περνουσε αυτοματα σε κυλιομενη ενυμεροση, που θα την εβλεπαν ολοι μολις εμπαιναν στο φορουμ. και ετσι θα υπηρχε συνεχομενη ροι σε θεματα που παρακολουθει ο καθενας μας.

----------


## NASSER

> πιστευω πως αν η κεντρικη σελιδα ειταν πιο αριστερα, θα υπηρχε χωρος δεξια καθε φορα που ενα μελος αναφεροταν σε ενα θεμα αυτο θα περνουσε αυτοματα σε κυλιομενη ενυμεροση, που θα την εβλεπαν ολοι μολις εμπαιναν στο φορουμ. και ετσι θα υπηρχε συνεχομενη ροι σε θεματα που παρακολουθει ο καθενας μας.


Oταν εισαι μεσα σαν μελος, στη πανω μπαρα εχει μια επιλογη νεα μηνύματα που κανει αυτο ακριβως που αναφερεις. Δοκίμασε το!

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> Oταν εισαι μεσα σαν μελος, στη πανω μπαρα εχει μια επιλογη νεα μηνύματα που κανει αυτο ακριβως που αναφερεις. Δοκίμασε το!


ΝASSER ευχαριστω πολυ που θα παει θα τα μαθω.

----------


## flinstone

εγω οπως σας εχω πει δεν γνωριζω απο φορουμ, τωρα προσπαθω να μαθω με την δικησας βοηθεια. μια απο τις δισκολιες που εχω συναντησει ειναι η εξης. μπενω σε ενα τοπικ, γραφω τη γνωμη μου για καποιο θεμα και βγενω για να παω στη δουλεια μου. το απογευμα που θα ξανα μπω και θελω να δω την απαντηση που ελαβα, δεν θυμαμε σε ποιο τοπικ ειμουν το πρωι και ειμαι αναγκασμενος να ψαχνω αρκετη ωρα μεχρη να το βρω. μπωρει να γηνει κατι πανω σ'αυτο;

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα πας στο μενου βοηθηματα που υπαρχει πανω και θα επιλεξεις την επιλογη θεματα που παρακολουθείτε,Ετσι θα σου βγαλει αυτα που εχεις συμμετασχει,,,,Για δες το και πες μου...

----------


## drago

> εγω οπως σας εχω πει δεν γνωριζω απο φορουμ, τωρα προσπαθω να μαθω με την δικησας βοηθεια. μια απο τις δισκολιες που εχω συναντησει ειναι η εξης. μπενω σε ενα τοπικ, γραφω τη γνωμη μου για καποιο θεμα και βγενω για να παω στη δουλεια μου. το απογευμα που θα ξανα μπω και θελω να δω την απαντηση που ελαβα, δεν θυμαμε σε ποιο τοπικ ειμουν το πρωι και ειμαι αναγκασμενος να ψαχνω αρκετη ωρα μεχρη να το βρω. μπωρει να γηνει κατι πανω σ'αυτο;


εναλακτικα βαζεις αυτο το λινκ στα favorites:

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/search....induser&u=3465

----------


## stelios17

Δεν θα ηταν καλο να υπαρχει ενα τοπικ του στυλ : "Γενικες ερωτησεις για ασκησεις" ?

----------


## KATERINI 144

stelios17 αν το κρίνεις σκόπιμο και εχεις κάποιες ερωτήσεις μπορείς να το κάνεις, αλλα νομίζω διαφέρει απο τα παρόμοια θέματα διατροφής συμπληρωμάτων.

----------


## γιαννης93

επισης σιγα σιγα ετοιμαζονται βιντεο για ασκησεις  σε ενα 8εμα αρα δεν 8α υπαρχουν και πολλες ερωτησεις πιστευω στο μελλον.

----------


## sogoku

Εγω ο καθυστερημενος διαβαζα απο την αρχη το τοπικ και περιμενα να αλλαξει το φορουμ.

----------


## Muscleboss

Προστέθηκε Νέο smilie!

 :banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana:

----------


## KATERINI 144

:banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana: 

ωραιο!! θα φανει χρήσιμο σε πολλούς  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

σιγουρα!! :banana:

----------


## Ramrod

Boss μήπως γίνεται να προστεθεί και ένα αυτοκτονίας/αυτοπυροβολισμού η κάτι τέτοιο? Με αυτά που βλεπω θα μου χρειαστεί...

 :08. Turtle: 

 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mitsen

Μιας και εγώ είμαι ψιλογκατζετακιας/τρεντονι και μαρεσει η τεχνολογία σκέφτηκα κάτι λίγο ποιο πρωτότυπο από αλλα bb forums:

Τι θα λέγατε αν το forum είχε δικό του ραδιόφωνο στο internet, τι δικια του φωνή?
Όπου θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν άτομα και να κάνουν τις δικες τους εκπομπές. Έτσι θα μπορούσαμε να παίζαμε τη μουσική που μας αρέσει, προτείνοντας κομμάτια για το gym, έχοντας επαφή με τους ακροατές και γιατί όχι να σχολιάζαμε πολλά είτε on είτε off topics θέματα! :01. Wink: 
(Θα υπήρχαν και διαφημιστικά spots για τους χορηγούς, μια επένδυση στο να μαζεφτουν ακομοι περισσότεροι)
Αν χρειαστείτε δείγμα της δουλειάς μου μπορώ να κάνω post τα ιντερνετ radios που έχω αλλα δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται... :01. Unsure: 

Y.Γ.
Να σημειώσω ότι στη περίπτωση που η πρόταση μου συζητηθεί σοβαρά από τους διαχειριστές και αποφασιστεί η ύπαρξη του, αναλαμβάνω εγώ-προσωπικά την δημιουργία & όλη την ευθύνη του χωρίς κανένα κόστος.

----------


## Muscleboss

Mitsen σε ευχαριστούμε για την πρόταση. Θα το συζητήσουμε και θα σε ενημερώσουμε.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## pepeismenos karga

mitsen εγραψες...απιστευτη ιδεα...μακρι ο μασλεμποςς να το συζητησει σοβαρα...πραγματικα θα ηταν μεγαλο + για το φορουμ...φοβερη ιδεα ...μπραβο μακρι να υλοποιηθει..εγω εγκρινω φουλ...

----------


## GEORGEXX1

πραγματικα πολυ καλη ιδεα, και με μελον
και απο μενα  η εγκριση
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Zylo

και απο εμενα η εγκριση και πιστευω και απο ολα τα μελη....θα το στηριξουμε παρα πολυ....στο γυμναστηριο αμα τους πω οτι θα υπαρχει τετοιο ραδιοφωνο θα γινει χαμος.....+ οτι θα υπαρχει και η διαφιμηση των sponsors...πολι καλη ιδεα και πιστευω μας συμφερει ολους....σιγουρα θα επεκταθει και η σελιδα μας σε νεα μελη!!!

----------


## dionisos

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## gmalamos

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## primordial

.... το εξής!!!!

Θα ηταν εφικτό να να δημιουργηθεί και ένα thread το οποίο να αφορά εταιρείες bulk συμπληρωμάτων???

Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει, είναι αρκετά τα μέλη τα οποία καταφεύγουν σε αυτήν την λύση λόγω κόστους και επιπλέον της δυνατότητας να έχεις το συμπλήρωμα που θέλεις χωρίς τα παρελκόμενα.

Ο μόνος λόγος που ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει bulk συμπληρώματα είναι ότι δεν έχω ένα μετρο σύγκρισης και κάποια πληροφόρηση σχετικά με την εταιρεία και την ποιότητα των συμπληρωμάτων που διαθέτει.

Αν οι υπέυθυνοι του foroum θεωρούν ότι κάτι τέτοιο έρχεται σε αντιπαράθεση με τις εταιρείες των χορηγών, απλά μην δώσουν σημασία στην ερώτηση αυτή.

*P.S.*
Δεν ξέρω αν εδώ θα έπρεπε να ποστάρω αλλά θεώρησα ότι δεν χρειαζόταν ένα καινούργιο thread για μια απλή ερώτηση..... :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γενικα δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα να ανοιχτεί τόπικ που να αφορα bulk Προιοντα ή και στην Αξιολογηση Συμπληρωματων συγκεκριμενα για ένα,όπως και εχει γίνει, π.χ. *Sida Cordifolia (BulkPowders)* .
Οι περιορισμοι ειναι γνωστοι για λινκς και τιμες,εξαλλου δεν νομίζω πως υπαρχει καποιος που δεν ξερει που να τα βρει,αν επικεντρωθουμε στα καθαυτου προιοντα,δεν υπαρχει θεμα

----------


## Polyneikos

Check this *BULK συμπληρωματα*

----------


## primordial

> Check this *BULK συμπληρωματα*


My respects @ U..... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Mitsen

Βλέπω τα greekglish είναι συχνό πρόβλημα. :01. Unsure: 
Για να λύσουν αυτό το πρόβλημα πολλά forums έχουν βάλει έναν αυτόματο μεταφραστεα αριστερά από τα replys που κανεις τα greekglish σε Ελληνικά.

Είναι δωρεάν (αν δεν απατώμαι)

Ρίξτε μια ματια
http://www.innoetics.com/
http://www.translatum.gr/converter/g...-converter.htm

----------


## Zylo

βαλτε χριστουγεννιατικα emoticons :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

Δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει αλλα θα πρεπε.

Η επισυναψη video απο youtube δεν ειναι καθολου ευχρηστη με τhν τωρινη μεθοδο.
Γιατι δεν το φτιαχνετε ετσι ωστε να γινεται με  ΕΝΑ(1) paste του αρχικου-ΚΥΡΙΟΥ link...
 :01. Unsure:

----------


## Titanium

> Δεν ξερω αν εχει αναφερθει αλλα θα πρεπε.
> 
> Η επισυναψη video απο youtube δεν ειναι καθολου ευχρηστη με τhν τωρινη μεθοδο.
> Γιατι δεν το φτιαχνετε ετσι ωστε να γινεται με  ΕΝΑ(1) paste του αρχικου-ΚΥΡΙΟΥ link...


Ε νταξ αντι για ενα κανεις δυο σιγα τα αυγα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

> Ε νταξ αντι για ενα κανεις δυο σιγα τα αυγα


Ρε φιλε,θελω να ποσταρω ενα βιντεακι στα καλα καθουμενα,και πρεπει να καθομαι να ψαχνω που ειν το = και το v στο λινκ για να κανω copy το υπολοιπο και paste ΔΥΟ φορες την σαχλαμαρα με κινδυνο να το επικολλησω μεσα ή πριν απο την παρενθεση και να βγει κατι αλλανταλλων..

Ε ειναι διαδικασια! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Titanium

> Ρε φιλε,θελω να ποσταρω ενα βιντεακι στα καλα καθουμενα,και πρεπει να καθομαι να ψαχνω που ειν το = και το v στο λινκ για να κανω copy το υπολοιπο και paste ΔΥΟ φορες την σαχλαμαρα* με κινδυνο να το επικολλησω μεσα ή πριν απο την παρενθεση και να βγει κατι αλλανταλλων..
> *
> Ε ειναι διαδικασια!


Πατα Ctrl+V για να κανεις επικοληση...μολεις κανεις την πρωτη και πατισεις οκ αμεσως ξαναπατα αυτο και στο κανει απικοληση εκει που πρεπει :01. Wink: ...το μονο σπαστικο ειναι αυτο με το = εχεις δίκαιο... :01. Wink:

----------


## lila_1

> Πατα Ctrl+V για να κανεις επικοληση...μολεις κανεις την πρωτη και πατισεις οκ αμεσως ξαναπατα αυτο και στο κανει απικοληση εκει που πρεπει...το μονο σπαστικο ειναι αυτο με το = εχεις δίκαιο...


Ελα ρε,δεν ηξερα πως να κανω copy paste!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Ειναι διαδικασια ΤΕΛΟΣ!
Θελω να το κανουμε ΝΙΑΝΙΑ πως το λενε??! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Titanium

> Ελα ρε,δεν ηξερα πως να κανω copy paste!!
> Ε τοτε γιατι λες οτι μπορει να το κανεις paste σε λαθος μερος αφου σου βγαζει το σημαδακει που αναβοσβινει ακριβος εκι...
> Ειναι διαδικασια ΤΕΛΟΣ!
> Θελω να το κανουμε ΝΙΑΝΙΑ πως το λενε??!


Καλα καλε μη με βαρας... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

> Καλα καλε μη με βαρας...


Δεν το βγαζει ακριβως εκει παντως..
Στο τελος βγαινει

----------


## salpas18

Αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων σε κατηγοριες   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=11588

Να μπουνε ολα τα συπμληρωματα σε κατηγοριες !!!
          o Πρωτεΐνες
          o Αμινοξέα
          o Κρεατίνες
          o Βιταμίνες
          o Λιπαρά οξέα
          o Pre - Workout
          o After - Workout
          o Λιποτροπικά

 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

^^^ ακομα να το διαγραψουν το θεμα σου..... περιεργο...  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## salpas18

> ^^^ ακομα να το διαγραψουν το θεμα σου..... περιεργο...


xaxax πολυ περιεργο....  :01. Razz:  μαλλον επιδει δεν πηγε καλα το θεμα  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

αυτα τα ειπαμε.. παλι θα τα λεμε? :01. Wink:

----------


## salpas18

> αυτα τα ειπαμε.. παλι θα τα λεμε?


ε αμα γινει καινουριο φορουμ θα κανετε τοσα αυτο θα σας δυσκολεψη?

----------


## NASSER

Το φορουμ ειναι ηδη στη καινουρια του μορφη και αρκετα ευχρηστο για οσους ασχολουνται με φορουμ. (το τοπικ ειναι παλιο...)
Τώρα για τις επιθυμίες κάποιων με το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους... ειναι θέματα που εχουν συζητηθει και εχουν τελικη μορφη αυτην ωστε να διευκολύνει τον αναγνωστη αλλά και την ενημέρωση και έλεγχο των θεμάτων. 
Κουλαρετε και λιγο... προτέρημα σας ειναι να γραφετε σαυτο φορουμ, μην γίνεστε και απαιτητικοί.

----------


## lila_1

Aκους salpa?? Εσυ και οι παραλογες απαιτησεις σου... :08. Turtle: 

Πες ρε NASSER... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## salpas18

> Το φορουμ ειναι ηδη στη καινουρια του μορφη και αρκετα ευχρηστο για οσους ασχολουνται με φορουμ. (το τοπικ ειναι παλιο...)
> Τώρα για τις επιθυμίες κάποιων με το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους... ειναι θέματα που εχουν συζητηθει και εχουν τελικη μορφη αυτην ωστε να διευκολύνει τον αναγνωστη αλλά και την ενημέρωση και έλεγχο των θεμάτων. 
> Κουλαρετε και λιγο... προτέρημα σας ειναι να γραφετε σαυτο φορουμ, μην γίνεστε και απαιτητικοί.


ουπς σορρυ μαλλον εσυ πρεπει να κουλαρις εκανα ενα λαθος δεν ειδα οτι ειναι παλιο το θεμα απλα επεσε στο ματι μου και μπικα να δω και το διαβαζα απο την αρχη αλλα δεν κοιταξα ημερομινιες  :01. Wink:

----------


## salpas18

> Aκους salpa?? Εσυ και οι παραλογες απαιτησεις σου...
> 
> Πες ρε NASSER...


 :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ovelix

λογικα μονο εδω κολαει αυτο που θελω να ζητησω και φανταζομαι οτι θα αρεσει σε αρκετους ...για να μην πω σε ολους ...λοιπον θελω  η ομαδα του  :bodybuilding.gr:  του χρονου να φτιαξει ενα ημερολογιο τοιχου για να γουσταρουμεεεεεε  :01. Wink: 

καλη χρονια σε ολους   :08. Turtle:

----------


## salpas18

> λογικα μονο εδω κολαει αυτο που θελω να ζητησω και φανταζομαι οτι θα αρεσει σε αρκετους ...για να μην πω σε ολους ...λοιπον θελω  η ομαδα του  του χρονου να φτιαξει ενα ημερολογιο τοιχου για να γουσταρουμεεεεεε 
> 
> καλη χρονια σε ολους


και να τα αγοραζουμε 15 ευρο για να βοη8ισουμε και το φορουμ!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά υπάρχουν πολλά σχέδια για το 2011, γιατί όχι και να προγραμματίσουμε ένα έτοιο ημερολόγιο για την επόμενη χρονιά. Δε μπορούμε να το υποσχεθούμε αλλά θα είναι στα υπόψην  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TheWorst

Θα ηταν καλο να κανετε ενα chatbox.Τι νομιζετε ?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θα ηταν καλο να κανετε ενα chatbox.Τι νομιζετε ?





 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Υπάρχει ήδη αλλα ανοιγεται και είναι ορατο στα μελη μονο σε συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες,κατόπιν ραντεβου  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Ρε πολυνεϊκε εγω μιλαω σοβαρα.Γιατι οχι?

----------


## Titanium

> Ρε πολυνεϊκε εγω μιλαω σοβαρα.Γιατι οχι?


Και ο πολυνεικος σοβαρα μηλαει.....εσυ δεν καταλαβενεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ρε πολυνεϊκε εγω μιλαω σοβαρα.Γιατι οχι?


Αυτο είναι το θεμα μου στο φόρουμ,δεν μπορείτε να ξεχωρισετε ποτε μιλαω σοβαρα και πότε αστειευομαι :01. Mr. Green: 

*Chat Dates !!* 


*Live Chat 22:00 25.9.09* 

*Chat event - 5 Απριλίου 21:00*

----------


## giannis64

πλακα πλακα μας ελειψε ενα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Titanium

> πλακα πλακα μας ελειψε ενα...


Το τελευταίο ήταν στο Olympia εεε??? :01. Unsure: 
Τσάμπα ξύπνησα εκείνη την μέρα και μονο mr.olympia δεν ειδα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

> πλακα πλακα μας ελειψε ενα...


 
κουσκουσιαρη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

> πλακα πλακα μας ελειψε ενα...


αμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Πολυνεϊκε που το chat που λες?Δειξε καμια photo που πανω απτις ενοτητες?

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν εινια συνεχεια ανοικτο,αυτο σου εξηγω,κανονίζουμε καποαι ραντεβου και το ανοίγουμε,δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπάρχει συνεχεια στο φόρουμ,παρα μονο σε συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις που εχουμε ειδοποιησει.

----------


## giannis64

αλλωστε τα οφ τοπικ τα καταντησαμε chat room!! :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Μονο που διαφορετικα ειναι τα τοπικς και ΤΕΛΙΩΣ διαφορετικα τα chat rooms..Στο chat room εμφανιζεται αμεσως το μηνυμα ο ενας μετα τον αλλο δε χρειαζεται να γραφω να κοιταζω τοπικς κτλ  :01. Razz:

----------


## steg

Να υποβάλω και γω μία μικρή παράκληση: να μεγάλωσουν λίγο οι αριθμοί που αλλάζεις σελίδα στα μηνύματα, καθώς και τα σύμβολα < > που σε στέλνουν στην προηγούμενη ή επόμενη σελίδα. Είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό να πρέπει να σημαδεύεις ένα μικρό νουμεράκι με το ποντίκι για να πας σε άλλη σελίδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μονο που διαφορετικα ειναι τα τοπικς και ΤΕΛΙΩΣ διαφορετικα τα chat rooms..Στο chat room εμφανιζεται αμεσως το μηνυμα ο ενας μετα τον αλλο δε χρειαζεται να γραφω να κοιταζω τοπικς κτλ


Τα τοπικς στα υπέδειξα όχι για να σου πω ότι αυτα είναι chat rooms αλλα για να σου δείξω την υπαρξη των chat dates......
To chat box ,για να στα ξαναεξηγησω γιατι μαλλον δεν καταλαβες,εμφανίζεται μονο όταν το επιλεξουμε οι administrators,και γίνεται real time Κουβεντα αλλα ειναι καθαρα για λόγους ψυχαγωγιας και όχι για λόγους ερωτησεων/απαντησεων.Αυτη την στιγμη δεν το βλεπεις γιατι ειναι ανενεργο
Τα φόρουμς υπάρχουν για να καταγραφονται απόψεις και να υπάρχει αρχείο έτσι ωστε να ενημερoνται και τα μελλοντικα μελη.
Εσυ ας πουμε,πως μπορείς να δεις τωρα τι ειπωθηκε στο chat που καναμε το 2009;

----------


## Muscleboss

> Να υποβάλω και γω μία μικρή παράκληση: να μεγάλωσουν λίγο οι αριθμοί που αλλάζεις σελίδα στα μηνύματα, καθώς και τα σύμβολα < > που σε στέλνουν στην προηγούμενη ή επόμενη σελίδα. Είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό να πρέπει να σημαδεύεις ένα μικρό νουμεράκι με το ποντίκι για να πας σε άλλη σελίδα.


θα το λάβουμε υπόψην.

ΜΒ

----------


## TheWorst

> Εσυ ας πουμε,πως μπορείς να δεις τωρα τι ειπωθηκε στο chat που καναμε το 2009;


Λογικα οχι.Αλλα εξαρταται..Υπαρχουν καποιοι που το chatbox εμφανιζονται τα τελευταια 5-10 μηνυματα,υπαρχουν ομως και αλλοι που εμφανιζουν ολα τα μηνυματα απτην αρχη της δημιουργιας του chatbox 

Τεσπα,καταλαβα.

----------


## exkaliber

> Να υποβάλω και γω μία μικρή παράκληση: να μεγάλωσουν λίγο οι αριθμοί που αλλάζεις σελίδα στα μηνύματα, καθώς και τα σύμβολα < > που σε στέλνουν στην προηγούμενη ή επόμενη σελίδα. Είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό να πρέπει να σημαδεύεις ένα μικρό νουμεράκι με το ποντίκι για να πας σε άλλη σελίδα.


μηπως χρειαζεται να μεγενθυνεις την οθονη σου?
οχι την συσκευη  :02. Smile:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## steg

Μάλλον δεν είναι θέμα ανάλυσης της οθόνης γιατί όλα τα άλλα στη σελίδα είναι μια χαρά σε διαστάσεις. Μόνο αυτά τα νούμερα φαίνονται σαν ψείρες, πολύ μικροσκοπικά. Βρήκα όμως ένα πρόσθετο του google-chrome που κατεβάζει όλες τις σελίδες αυτόματα, οπότε δεν τα πολυχρειάζομαι.

----------


## No Cash

εμενα οταν παταω στα "νεα μηνυματα" μου βγαζει....fatal error...
τι συμβαινει..

----------


## Polyneikos

Λιγο υπομονη και θα φτιαχτει παιδια.

----------


## Muscleboss

Αν επιλέξετε την επιλογή English κάτω δεξιά δουλέυει το Νέα μηνύματα σαν "new posts". Υπάρχει ένα προβλημα με την ελληνική έκδοση κ όπως είπε ο Κώστας θα λυθεί σύντομα ελπίζουμε.

ΜΒ

----------


## pikos

Μου εβγαλε στην αναζητηση το παρακατω. Δε διευκρινίσατε Θέμα. Αν έχετε ακολουθήσει ένα έγκυρο link, παρακαλώ να ενημερώσετε τον administrator του aDSLlgr.com

Τι σχεση εχει το adslgr?

----------


## Devil

> Αν επιλέξετε την επιλογή English κάτω δεξιά δουλέυει το Νέα μηνύματα σαν "new posts". Υπάρχει ένα προβλημα με την ελληνική έκδοση κ όπως είπε ο Κώστας θα λυθεί σύντομα ελπίζουμε.
> 
> ΜΒ


oooo.... δεν το ειχα δει αυτο..... thank you Πανο  :01. Wink:

----------


## stelios17

Σημερα που μπηκα στο forum ,ειδα οτι αλλαξε το "θεμα" ....
Να πω την αληθεια το παλιο θεμα ηταν παααααρα πολυ πιο ξεκουραστο , ισως να φταει και που το ειχα συνηθησει....
Με αυτο μου εχουν βγει τα ματια!~!!

Και κατι αλλο ...
(Προς muschleboss)
Μηπως γινεται να το ψαξεις  , και να ενεργοποιησεις  το forum του bodybuilding.gr στο tapatalk , για ολα εμας τα high-tech  αγορια (  :01. Razz: ) που μπαινουμε στο ιντερνετ απο το κινητο?
http://www.tapatalk.com/plugin.php

----------


## thegravijia

μαυρο φοντο πως βαζω??

----------


## Devil

Πανο γινετε να του βαλεις και ''φρουτακια'' ???????

χαχαχαχαχαχααααα.... οχι νταξ πλακα κανω....

απλα εχω δει σε καποια φορουμ να εχουν και ον-λινε games... του στυλ pac-mac και τετοια.....

αμα ειναι να του βαλεις φρουτακια θελω το 20% απο τα κερδη για την ιδεα....LOL

----------


## Polyneikos

> μαυρο φοντο πως βαζω??


Bασίλη ακομα δεν εχει προσαρμοστει το μαυρο φόντο στην νεα εκδοση του φόρουμ.
Κατω δεξια υπάρχει ενα πτυσσόμενο πλαίσιο που προς το παρον είναι default στο λευκο,καθως είναι το μονο που τρεχει στο νεο φόρουμ σε ενα 60-70% των λειτουργιων,ακομα δουλευεται.Υπαρχει ενα θεματακι που μας καθυστερει και αφορα τα ελληνικη γλωσσα του φόρουμ,όταν δηλαδη καποιος επιλεγει να είναι τα μενου στα ελληνικα(Επίσης κατω δεξια ειναι αυτη η επιλογη αλλα προς το παρον δεν την συνιστουμε γιατι κρεμανε αρκετες λειτουργίες εκει,προς το παρον).
Λίγη υπομονη και όλοι θα ανταμοιφθουμε,καθως το φόρουμ τρεχει στην τελευταια εκδοση που εχει κυκλοφορησει μόλις πρόσφατα !!

----------


## Muscleboss

> Σημερα που μπηκα στο forum ,ειδα οτι αλλαξε το "θεμα" ....
> Να πω την αληθεια το παλιο θεμα ηταν παααααρα πολυ πιο ξεκουραστο , ισως να φταει και που το ειχα συνηθησει....
> Με αυτο μου εχουν βγει τα ματια!~!!
> 
> Και κατι αλλο ...
> (Προς muschleboss)
> Μηπως γινεται να το ψαξεις , και να ενεργοποιησεις το forum του bodybuilding.gr στο tapatalk , για ολα εμας τα high-tech αγορια ( ) που μπαινουμε στο ιντερνετ απο το κινητο?
> http://www.tapatalk.com/plugin.php





> Πανο γινετε να του βαλεις και ''φρουτακια'' ???????
> 
> χαχαχαχαχαχααααα.... οχι νταξ πλακα κανω....
> 
> απλα εχω δει σε καποια φορουμ να εχουν και ον-λινε games... του στυλ pac-mac και τετοια.....
> 
> αμα ειναι να του βαλεις φρουτακια θελω το 20% απο τα κερδη για την ιδεα....LOL


Παιδιά μπορουν αν γίνουνα αυτά, προς το παρόν θα λύσουμε κάποια άλλα πιο σημαντικά θέματα και θα επαναφέρουμε κάποιοα χρώματα και διατάξεις στο φόρουμ όπως ήταν πριν και ήταν όντως πιο ξεκούραστο. Μετά βλαζουμε και καζίνο αν θέλετε  :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## deluxe

Εμενα η αναζητηση απο τοτε που αναβαθμιστηκε το site, δε λειτουργει.

----------


## TheWorst

Μπορειτε να κανετε ετσι ωστε να λεει ποια μελη ειναι online ?

----------


## Kazmaier

> Μπορειτε να κανετε ετσι ωστε να λεει ποια μελη ειναι online ?


μα ετσι ειναι , απλα αυτο το feature ειναι διαθεσιμο μονο για εξεχοντα μελη  :01. Evil: 



PS: και κανε και καποια στιγμη log out απο το φορουμ , το ξεφτιλισες σημερα , βλεπω στην ειδικη μπαρα κατω οτι εισαι πανω απο 5 ωρες μεσα ρε μπαγασα! φτανει , αυριο παλι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Παιδιά μπορουν αν γίνουνα αυτά, προς το παρόν θα λύσουμε κάποια άλλα πιο σημαντικά θέματα και θα επαναφέρουμε κάποιοα χρώματα και διατάξεις στο φόρουμ όπως ήταν πριν και ήταν όντως πιο ξεκούραστο. *Μετά βλαζουμε και καζίνο αν θέλετε 
> *
> ΜΒ


σσσσσσσσσσσσσσωραιος  :01. Cool:  :01. Cool:  :01. Cool: 

 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## noz1989

το πε και το κανε ο boss!!

η αρχη εγινε χτες με το μπαρμπουτι!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> το πε και το κανε ο boss!!
> 
> η αρχη εγινε χτες με το μπαρμπουτι!!!


εγω λεω να ανοιξουμε ειδικο thread για να στοιχιματιζουμε για τα μπαν..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Δημητρη για μπαν δε ξερω, αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ηθελα να οργανωσουμε ενα στοιχημα με αποδοσεις για προβλεψη μεγαλων αγωνων οπως Mr Olympia.  :05. Posing:  
 :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Devil

> ^ Δημητρη για μπαν δε ξερω, αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ηθελα να οργανωσουμε ενα στοιχημα με αποδοσεις για προβλεψη μεγαλων αγωνων οπως Mr Olympia.  
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


μμμμ.... τωρα μιλας σωστα..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


εχεις κανα κονε να στησουμε κανα αγωνα να βγαλουμε κανα φραγκο....?χεχεχεχε

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο εσυ και ο Κοκκαλης είστε,τυφλα να εχει η Ιντραλοτ :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## PMalamas

> μα ετσι ειναι , απλα αυτο το feature ειναι διαθεσιμο μονο για εξεχοντα μελη 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: και κανε και καποια στιγμη log out απο το φορουμ , το ξεφτιλισες σημερα , βλεπω στην ειδικη μπαρα κατω οτι εισαι πανω απο 5 ωρες μεσα ρε μπαγασα! φτανει , αυριο παλι



που το βλεπεις αυτο ρε συ?

----------


## Spyros1993

μήπως το μπέρδεψε με την μπάρα που είναι κάτω από κάθε username, που είναι άλλο... :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτα ειναι κανονακια  :01. Razz:

----------


## Marine

> ^ Δημητρη για μπαν δε ξερω, αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι ηθελα να οργανωσουμε ενα στοιχημα με αποδοσεις για προβλεψη μεγαλων αγωνων οπως Mr Olympia.  
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


Φυλακη θα παμε ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

*πρεπει ολα τα μελη του φορουμ επιγοντος να μαθουν να κανουν παραθεσεις σε ποστ που θελουν να σχολιαζουν, και που ξεφευγουν απο το κυριος θεμα, μεταφεροντας την συζητηση αν θελουν στα οφ τοπικ, και οχι να χαλουν τα κυριος θεματα.* 

*ειναι υποχρεωση του καθενος, και οχι επιλογη.*

*κρατηστε τα θεματα καθαρα.*

----------


## Ramrod

> *πρεπει ολα τα μελη του φορουμ επιγοντος να μαθουν να κανουν παραθεσεις σε ποστ που θελουν να σχολιαζουν, και που ξεφευγουν απο το κυριος θεμα, μεταφεροντας την συζητηση αν θελουν στα οφ τοπικ, και οχι να χαλουν τα κυριος θεματα.* 
> 
> *ειναι υποχρεωση του καθενος, και οχι επιλογη.*
> 
> *κρατηστε τα θεματα καθαρα.*


+1

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *πρεπει ολα τα μελη του φορουμ επιγοντος να μαθουν να κανουν παραθεσεις σε ποστ που θελουν να σχολιαζουν, και που ξεφευγουν απο το κυριος θεμα, μεταφεροντας την συζητηση αν θελουν στα οφ τοπικ, και οχι να χαλουν τα κυριος θεματα.* 
> 
> *ειναι υποχρεωση του καθενος, και οχι επιλογη.*
> 
> *κρατηστε τα θεματα καθαρα.*


+1000

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> *πρεπει ολα τα μελη του φορουμ επιγοντος να μαθουν να κανουν παραθεσεις σε ποστ που θελουν να σχολιαζουν, και που ξεφευγουν απο το κυριος θεμα, μεταφεροντας την συζητηση αν θελουν στα οφ τοπικ, και οχι να χαλουν τα κυριος θεματα.* 
> 
> *ειναι υποχρεωση του καθενος, και οχι επιλογη.*
> 
> *κρατηστε τα θεματα καθαρα.*


+ 10.000 στον τζον.

----------


## giannis64

μακάρι να εισακουστεί σε όλα τα μέλη αυτό το ποστ..

----------


## giannis64

μια ακόμα παρατήρηση...

δεν είναι πρακτικός αλλά και εύχρηστος ο τίτλος ενός θέματος να είναι κάπως έτσι..

*<βοήθεια> <help> <sos> κλπ.*

*οπότε είναι καλυτέρα να αποφεύγονται για να μην μπαίνουμε σε διαδικασία να κλειδώνονται τα θέματα αυτά.*

----------


## deluxe

Το quick reply θα ξαναμπει;

----------


## just chris

> *πρεπει ολα τα μελη του φορουμ επιγοντος να μαθουν να κανουν παραθεσεις σε ποστ που θελουν να σχολιαζουν, και που ξεφευγουν απο το κυριος θεμα, μεταφεροντας την συζητηση αν θελουν στα οφ τοπικ, και οχι να χαλουν τα κυριος θεματα.* 
> 
> *ειναι υποχρεωση του καθενος, και οχι επιλογη.*
> 
> *κρατηστε τα θεματα καθαρα.*


ρε γιαννη...μπορει να μπαινω στη χαση κ στη φεξη εδω αλλα ειμαι καιρο στο φορουμ,δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει θεμα χωρις την υπογραφη σου!!!ησουν κ θα εισαι το μακρυ χερι του νομου!(κ για να μην με συλλαβεις κ μενα,σορρυ για το οφ!)

----------


## Muscleboss

> Το quick reply θα ξαναμπει;


όχι προς το παρόν...

ΜΒ

----------


## DrNio

Μία ιδέα πιο πολύ σαν εφέ.Όσο ανεβαίνει ο αριθμός των ποστ σου άλλο τόσο να ανεβαίνει και ένας χαρακτηρισμός(αντί για την μπάρα ενέργειας που φαίνεται τώρα) κοντά στο avatar σου στυλ amateur-->beginner--> ... -->bodybuilder.

Να υπάρχει μία ξεχωριστή στήλη στο κεντρικό μενού για την καθοδήγηση των νέων μελών(συνοπτικά πάντα για να τα διαβάζουν),ώστε να αποφεύγονται τα offtopic κλπ.

Νομίζω το chat δεν ωφελεί πουθενά εφόσον είσαι μέσα σε ένα forum.Για περαιτέρω επεξηγήσεις υπάρχουν τα  private messages.


ΥΓ: Δεν έχω καταλάβει την λειτουργία των φίλων(αdd) στο forum.Που αποσκοπεί?Αν θεωρείται offtopic pm me.

----------


## NASSER

> Μία ιδέα πιο πολύ σαν εφέ.Όσο ανεβαίνει ο αριθμός των ποστ σου άλλο τόσο να ανεβαίνει και ένας χαρακτηρισμός(αντί για την μπάρα ενέργειας που φαίνεται τώρα) κοντά στο avatar σου στυλ amateur-->beginner--> ... -->bodybuilder.
> 
> Να υπάρχει μία ξεχωριστή στήλη στο κεντρικό μενού για την καθοδήγηση των νέων μελών(συνοπτικά πάντα για να τα διαβάζουν),ώστε να αποφεύγονται τα offtopic κλπ.
> 
> Νομίζω το chat δεν ωφελεί πουθενά εφόσον είσαι μέσα σε ένα forum.Για περαιτέρω επεξηγήσεις υπάρχουν τα  private messages.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Δεν έχω καταλάβει την λειτουργία των φίλων(αdd) στο forum.Που αποσκοπεί?Αν θεωρείται offtopic pm me.


Mε το να κάνει καποιος 1000 ποστ στο φόρουμ, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθει πως τα ασχοληθηκε και μπορεί να πάρει τον χαρακτηρισμό bodybuilder. Εχει άτομα που έχουν πάνω απο 1000 ποστ και ποστάρουν μόνο σε ασχετα θέματα.
Το δεύτερο για την καθοδήγηση υπάρχει απλά όλοι στην αρχή αδιαφορούν να διαβάσουν τις καθοδηγήσεις.
To chat σε συνδιασμό της λειτουργίας φίλων, βοηθάει να έρθουν τα μέλη πιο κοντά σε επικοινωνία και είναι κάτι που χαρακτηρίζει ιδαίτερα το bodybuilding.gr καθώς επανειλημμένα εχουν γίνει συναντήσεις και φιλίες από του φόρουμ. Άλλωστε το bodybuilding που είναι τροπος ζωης για πολλούς από το φόρουμ, είναι ένας λόγος στο να αναζητάς παρέες και επαφές μέσω του φόρουμ. Έτσι στο chat δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συζητάμε για προπόνηση και διατροφή, αν και μεχρι τώρα τα chat ήταν πολύ ευχάριστα με την παρέα να δίνει βάρος στη διασκέδαση ακι όχι στην ενημέρωση.  :01. Smile:

----------


## DrNio

> Mε το να κάνει καποιος 1000 ποστ στο φόρουμ, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθει πως τα ασχοληθηκε και μπορεί να πάρει τον χαρακτηρισμό bodybuilder. Εχει άτομα που έχουν πάνω απο 1000 ποστ και ποστάρουν μόνο σε ασχετα θέματα.


Μα φυσικά εννοείται αυτό που λες.Απλά έχω δει και σε άλλα forums οτι υπάρχει τέτοια αντιστοιχία και γι αυτό το πρότεινα.Ένα παράδειγμα είναι αν γραφτείς σε ένα forum σχετικό με κινητά,η αρχική σου κατάσταση είναι Mobile Newbie.Προσωπικά,το βρήκα πολύ ωραίο.(Άλλωστε είχα πει οτι η πρόταση μου ήταν πιο πολύ εφε και όχι ουσίας)

Τέλος,σε όλα τα forums υπάρχει κάποιο κοινό ενδιαφέρον μεταξύ των μελών του που τα συνδέει.Επίσης,μπορεί να μην είναι ένα απλό κοινό ενδιαφέρον,αλλά όπως είπες και εσύ ένας κοινός τρόπος ζωής.Αυτό συμβαίνει σε πάρα πολλά forums.Όμως νομίζω οτι το chat σε ένα forum είναι κάτι που συγκρούεται με την βασική του χρήση,δηλαδή την ενημέρωση πάνω στα σχετικά θέματα(topics).Γι αυτό μάλλον τα περισσότερα forums δεν διαθέτουν τέτοια εφαρμογή.Πολύ εύκολα μπορούν να ανταλλαχθούν msn,facebook accounts κλπ. για την διασκέδαση,μέσω των private messages.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Όμως νομίζω οτι το chat σε ένα forum είναι κάτι που συγκρούεται με την βασική του χρήση,δηλαδή την ενημέρωση πάνω στα σχετικά θέματα(topics).*Γι αυτό μάλλον τα περισσότερα forums δεν διαθέτουν τέτοια εφαρμογή.Πολύ εύκολα μπορούν να ανταλλαχθούν msn,facebook accounts κλπ. για την διασκέδαση,μέσω των private messages.


Aυτος εινια και ο λογος που δεν ειναι σταθερα ανοικτο το chatbox.Επίσης οταν καποιος επιχειρει να ανοίξει θεμα στο τσατ που υπόκειται στην θεματολογία του φόρουμ,τον παραπεμπτουμε εκει.Το τσατ εινια καθαρα για χαλαρωση και πιο αμεση γνωριμια καθως και πολλες φορες κανονιζουμε όταν υπάρχει live webcasting bbing αγωνων και ειναι συνηθως ξημερωματα λόγω διαφορας ώρας,να μπαίνουμε για να κανουμε Live σχολιασμο  :01. Wink:

----------


## just chris

ρυθμιστε την ωρα..

----------


## Polyneikos

Εεεε; :01. Unsure:

----------


## DrNio

> Aυτος εινια και ο λογος που δεν ειναι σταθερα ανοικτο το chatbox.Επίσης οταν καποιος επιχειρει να ανοίξει θεμα στο τσατ που υπόκειται στην *θεματολογία του φόρουμ,τον παραπεμπτουμε εκει*.Το τσατ εινια καθαρα για χαλαρωση και πιο αμεση γνωριμια καθως και πολλες φορες κανονιζουμε όταν υπάρχει live webcasting bbing αγωνων και ειναι συνηθως ξημερωματα λόγω διαφορας ώρας,να μπαίνουμε για να κανουμε Live σχολιασμο


Εντάξει κομπλέ τότε.Δεν το γνώριζα αυτό για τους αγώνες.Βασικά,δεν έχω πετύχει chat ανοιχτό γι αυτό.

----------


## just chris

> Εεεε;


sorry admin αλλα μου φανηκε οτι το ε;; πηγαινε για μενα κ εννοω την ωρα που γραφουν τα ποστ μας πανω αριστερα,παει νομιζω γυρω στις 3 ωρες πισω!!αν δεν πηγαινε για μενα το ε; τοτε αγνοησε το!!

----------


## Devil

> sorry admin αλλα μου φανηκε οτι το ε;; πηγαινε για μενα κ εννοω την ωρα που γραφουν τα ποστ μας πανω αριστερα,παει νομιζω γυρω στις 3 ωρες πισω!!αν δεν πηγαινε για μενα το ε; τοτε αγνοησε το!!


την ριθμιζεις εσυ την ωρα απο τα settings νομιζω...

----------


## Polyneikos

Settings 
Πινακας Ελέγχου Χρήστη
My Account
Επεξεργασία Επιλογών
Επιλογές Ημερομηνίας & Ώρας
Από εκει το φτιαχνουμε,μαλλον είχες διαλεξει λαθος επιλογη κατα την δημιουργία του προφίλ σου.....

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει θετικη και αρνητικη ψηφος για ενα ποστ, τι λετε? :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο πανω μερος του καθε τόπικ,υπάρχει μια επιλογη αξιολογηστε αυτο το θεμα...
Υπαρχει επιλογες αριστο,καλο ,μετριο,κακο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

θελω περισσοτερα smilies :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## just chris

> Settings 
> Πινακας Ελέγχου Χρήστη
> My Account
> Επεξεργασία Επιλογών
> Επιλογές Ημερομηνίας & Ώρας
> Από εκει το φτιαχνουμε,μαλλον είχες διαλεξει λαθος επιλογη κατα την δημιουργία του προφίλ σου.....


μαλλον!!!anyway thanks...

----------


## just chris

τωρα θα μου πεις ''τι μας λες ρε φιλε,σε bb forum ειμαστε κ οχι σε music forum'' αλλα εγω θα προτεινα να μπουν ξεχωριστα τα ειδη μουσικης κ οχι ολα μαζι!!!δλδ hip hop-rnb-rap ενα τοπικ,metal ενα τοπικ,house ενα τοπικ κ παει λεγοντας.....

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> * ''τι μας λες ρε φιλε,σε bb forum ειμαστε κ οχι σε music forum''*


 :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Titanium

> τωρα θα μου πεις ''τι μας λες ρε φιλε,σε bb forum ειμαστε κ οχι σε music forum'' αλλα εγω θα προτεινα να μπουν ξεχωριστα τα ειδη μουσικης κ οχι ολα μαζι!!!δλδ hip hop-rnb-rap ενα τοπικ,metal ενα τοπικ,house ενα τοπικ κ παει λεγοντας.....


Μα ετσι ειναι...Ενα τοπικ μεταλ και ολα τα αλλα μαζι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: Δίκαια πράματα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## just chris

> 


χα! σε προλαβα! το ειπα απο μονος μου.... :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

> Μα ετσι ειναι...Ενα τοπικ μεταλ και ολα τα αλλα μαζιΔίκαια πράματα


μαλιστα θα ελεγα να υπαρχει μονο μεταλ κ οποιος δημοσιευει κατι αλλο.....ΝΑ ΜΠΑΝΑΡΕΤΕ!!!!δημοκρατικα πραματα!!!

----------


## giannis64

εγω λεω να μπαναρουμε και αυτους που ποσταρουν και μεταλ... :05. Weights:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Titanium

> εγω λεω να μπαναρουμε και αυτους που ποσταρουν και μεταλ...


Ωωωχ σαν να άφησε υπονοούμενο αυτο...Είμαι υποψήφιος για ban??? :01. Fear:  :01. Sad:

----------


## DrNio

Αν ισχύουν ακόμα οι αλλαγές,γιατί το βλέπω λίγο ξεχασμένο το thread,έχω δυο  προτάσεις.

1.Να "απαγορευέται" το double post.Εφόσον υπάρχει το "multι-quote*"(με το checking) μπορείς να συνοψίζεις αυτά που θες σε μία απάντηση,για να μην γεμίζει ένα thread απο 2-3 ξεχωριστές απαντήσεις απο ένα άτομο.

2.Θα μπορούσε σε κάθε profile να βλέπεις(κάτω απο τα "find all posts" κλπ.) και το πιο active subforum,π.χ. "Διατροφή" και πιο active topic π.χ. "Μαρμελάδα vs. Mέλι"  του χρήστη.

----------


## NASSER

> Αν ισχύουν ακόμα οι αλλαγές,γιατί το βλέπω λίγο ξεχασμένο το thread,έχω δυο  προτάσεις.
> 
> 1.Να "απαγορευέται" το double post.Εφόσον υπάρχει το "multι-quote*"(με το checking) μπορείς να συνοψίζεις αυτά που θες σε μία απάντηση,για να μην γεμίζει ένα thread απο 2-3 ξεχωριστές απαντήσεις απο ένα άτομο.
> 
> 2.Θα μπορούσε σε κάθε profile να βλέπεις(κάτω απο τα "find all posts" κλπ.) και το πιο active subforum,π.χ. "Διατροφή" και πιο active topic π.χ. "Μαρμελάδα vs. Mέλι"  του χρήστη.


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Καταλαβαίνω και συμφωνώ μαζι σου πως θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τάξη απο τα μέλη όταν ποστάρουν ωστε να είναι πιο ευανάγνωστο ένα τοπικ. Επειτα τα μέλη ίσως θα πρέπει να βαθμολογούνται συμφωνα με το επίπεδο αυτων που γράφουν και όχι με την ποσότητα των ποστ. Αυτο είναι καμπανάκι για ορισμένους συνφορμήτες.
Ίσως καταφέρουμε και συντονίσουμε τις προτάσεις σου DrNio.

----------


## pankol

Να προτείνω και γω κάτι, που θεωρώ ότι είναι λάθος:
Τα sticky threads καλύτερα να εμφανίζονται μόνο στην 1η σελίδα κάθε τομέα, γτ είναι λίγο σπαστικό όταν ψάχνεις στις σελίδες, να πρέπει κάθε φορά να περνάς από τα sticky.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια αυτο είνια θεμα της vbulletin εκδοσης (λειτουργικο του φόρουμ) και καποια πραγματα είναι "κλειδωμενα",δεν επιδεχονται δηλαδη παρεμβασεων.Κατι τετοιο που λες δεν ξερω αν γίνεται,μπορουμε να το ρωτησουμε...

----------


## Tasos Green

> εγω λεω να μπαναρουμε και αυτους που ποσταρουν και μεταλ...


γιαννη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κανεις προπονησεις με μεταλ και απλα τα σνομπαρεις για να μην σε καταλαβουμε!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  παιζει να εχεις και καμια αφίσα των motorhead σπιτι σου! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## nazgoul

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα χρονικού ορίου συνδεσης; Να ορίζω δηάδη οτι θεω να ειμαι συνδεδεμενος 1-2-3 ωρες και μετα να κανει log out αυτοματα. Ισως θα ηταν καλυτερο από την default ρυθμιση που είναι μικρο το χρονικο διαστημα που κραταει καποιον συνδεδεμενο οταν εκεινος ειναι ανενεργος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aν με την είσοδο σου δίνωντας userneme & password εχεις τσεκαρει   την επιλογη Αυτοματη Σύνδεση,δεν σε αποσυνδεει,όσο και να είσαι ανενεργος,ακομα και αν κλεισεις τον Explorer...Θα πρεπει να κανεις χειροκίνητα την αποσύνδεση...Για τσεκαρε το :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nazgoul

> Aν με την είσοδο σου δίνωντας userneme & password εχεις τσεκαρει   την επιλογη Αυτοματη Σύνδεση,δεν σε αποσυνδεει,όσο και να είσαι ανενεργος,ακομα και αν κλεισεις τον Explorer...Θα πρεπει να κανεις χειροκίνητα την αποσύνδεση...Για τσεκαρε το


Την έχω δει αυτη ην επιλογη και την χρησιμοποιω στο PC του σπιτιού.  :01. Wink: 
 Δεν θα ήθελα να είναι αποθηκευμενος ο κωδικος μου όμως και στο PC  της δουλειας γι αυτό και δεν κάνω αυτόματη συνδεση. Ο χρόνος που γίνεται αποσύνδεση λόγω αδράνειας πόσος είναι;

----------


## Giannistzn

Ειχε αναφερθει και πιο πανω, πιστευω οτι αν γινεται να μπει, θα ηταν χρησιμο ενα κουμπακι ή κατι παρομοιο για να "συμφωνουμε" με το ποστ.

Δηλαδη, τι εννοω, ενα thanks button κατω αριστερα (το εχω δει σε καποια φορουμ) και λεει ξερω γω, "ταδε, ταδε, ταδε found this message useful" νομιζω. Ή κατι του στυλ +1.

Γιατι νομιζω οτι ειναι κουραστικο (στο ματι) να βλεπεις quote και quote που να ειναι του στυλ : ναι συμφωνω, ωραιος,  :03. Thumb up:  κλπ.

Εκτος αυτου, κρινεις ετσι και μια γνωμη. Αν την θεωρουν οι περισσοτεροι δεκτη και σωστη

----------


## Manos1989

> Ειχε αναφερθει και πιο πανω, πιστευω οτι αν γινεται να μπει, θα ηταν χρησιμο ενα κουμπακι ή κατι παρομοιο για να "συμφωνουμε" με το ποστ.
> 
> Δηλαδη, τι εννοω, ενα thanks button κατω αριστερα (το εχω δει σε καποια φορουμ) και λεει ξερω γω, "ταδε, ταδε, ταδε found this message useful" νομιζω. Ή κατι του στυλ +1.
> 
> Γιατι νομιζω οτι ειναι κουραστικο (στο ματι) να βλεπεις quote και quote που να ειναι του στυλ : ναι συμφωνω, ωραιος,  κλπ.
> 
> Εκτος αυτου, κρινεις ετσι και μια γνωμη. Αν την θεωρουν οι περισσοτεροι δεκτη και σωστη


ναι συμφωνώ, ωραίος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Titanium

> Ειχε αναφερθει και πιο πανω, πιστευω οτι αν γινεται να μπει, θα ηταν χρησιμο ενα κουμπακι ή κατι παρομοιο για να "συμφωνουμε" με το ποστ.
> 
> Δηλαδη, τι εννοω, ενα thanks button κατω αριστερα (το εχω δει σε καποια φορουμ) και λεει ξερω γω, "ταδε, ταδε, ταδε found this message useful" νομιζω. Ή κατι του στυλ +1.
> 
> Γιατι νομιζω οτι ειναι κουραστικο (στο ματι) να βλεπεις quote και quote που να ειναι του στυλ : ναι συμφωνω, ωραιος,  κλπ.
> 
> Εκτος αυτου, κρινεις ετσι και μια γνωμη. Αν την θεωρουν οι περισσοτεροι δεκτη και σωστη


+1.... Ήθελα και εγω να το πρωτινω αυτο.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

κανονηκα τα +1 +2 και τα  :03. Thumb up:   η  :03. Clap:  η  :03. Bowdown:   ειναι σπαμ. οποτε αστα..

και εγω θελω ενα κουμπι να το παταω και να μου εχει ετοιμο εναν φραπε μετριο.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Titanium

> κανονηκα τα +1 +2 και τα   η  η   ειναι σπαμ. οποτε αστα..
> 
> και εγω θελω ενα κουμπι να το παταω και να μου εχει ετοιμο εναν φραπε μετριο..


+1 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: ...... Γιαυτό λεω να βάλουμε κουμπι και εγω.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

για φραπε?? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Titanium

> για φραπε??


Σπαμ :03. Thumb Down: 


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Niiick

> εγω λεω να μπαναρουμε και αυτους που ποσταρουν και μεταλ...




Kαι αυτους που ποσταρουν κιαμο και ειναι πανω απο μινιμουμ 3 χρονια στο φορουμ να γινουν respected member. Καλη ιδεα! :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> κανονηκα τα +1 +2 και τα   η  η   ειναι σπαμ. οποτε αστα..
> 
> και εγω θελω ενα κουμπι να το παταω και να μου εχει ετοιμο εναν φραπε μετριο..


Eγω κατι τετοιο λεω, δεν μου φαινεται σπαμ.. Οσο για τον φραπε, ε οχι.. Εναν freddo ναι!! Αυτους που πανε και ποσταρουν ζουζουνια τι τους κανουμε?   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Θα το εξετάσουμε παιδιά, στην επόμενη αναβάθμιση του φόρουμ.

ΜΒ

----------


## loufas

καλο θα ηταν στο φορουμ να υπηρχε λινγκ με θεμα το powerlifting.στο οποιο να υπηρχαν προγραμματα και διαφορα

----------


## giannis64

αυτα δεν κανουν?

Προπονητικη δυναμης / Prilepin's Table 

Power lifting!!!

----------


## spyros Bodybuilding

καλο θα ηταν να αποθηκευουμε τα αγαπημενα μας thread :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loufas

> αυτα δεν κανουν?
> 
> Προπονητικη δυναμης / Prilepin's Table 
> 
> Power lifting!!!


 θα προτεινα χωρια θεμα φορουμ πως το λενε. κατω απο το προγραμματα ασκησεις με βαροι. να εχει powerlifting προγραμματα δυναμης.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> θα προτεινα χωρια θεμα φορουμ πως το λενε. κατω απο το προγραμματα ασκησεις με βαροι. να εχει powerlifting προγραμματα δυναμης.


+1 απο δω, αν ειναι εφικτο βεβαια, εννοειται, δεν υπαρχει ζητημα

----------


## ginus

παιδια εγω θα ηθελα να δω alerts...οταν πχ απαντιεται ενα θεμα που εχουμε ανοιξει να υπαρχει ενα εικονιδιο πχ που να γραφει τον αριθμο 1 που να αντικατοπτριζει 1 απαντηση...οπως ειναι το fb ενα πραγμα...το alert θα μπορουσε επισης να ειδοποιει και για αιτηματα φιλιας η ακομα και για νεα μυνηματα...(ναι το ξερω οτι ειδοποιει ηδη αλλα ειναι δυσχρηστο οπως ειναι τωρα...)φυσικα αυτο ειναι κατι που μπορει να γινει σε τυχον ανακαινηση του φορουμ και οχι αμμεσα

----------


## dim1254

συμφωνώ και εγώ με ένα είδος chat...θα μπορούσες να ανταλάσσεις οποιαδήποτε στιγμή ιδέες και απόψεις...χωρίς να χρειάζεται κάποιος να απαντήσει στο θέμα που έχεις ανοίξει..

επίσης να δημιουργηθούν προφίλ οπου ο καθένας θα μπορεί να ανεβάζει όσες φωτογραφίες θέλει και τα άλλα μέλη να μπορούν να σχολιάζουν..

αυτά από εμένα :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

> συμφωνώ και εγώ με ένα είδος chat...θα μπορούσες να ανταλάσσεις οποιαδήποτε στιγμή ιδέες και απόψεις...χωρίς να χρειάζεται κάποιος να απαντήσει στο θέμα που έχεις ανοίξει..
> 
> επίσης να δημιουργηθούν προφίλ οπου ο καθένας θα μπορεί να ανεβάζει όσες φωτογραφίες θέλει και τα άλλα μέλη να μπορούν να σχολιάζουν..
> 
> αυτά από εμένα


Oι ερωτησεις και απαντησεις θα πρέπει να παραμένουν διατυπωμένες για να λύνονται και άλλων οι απορίες διαβάζοντας το φόρουμ. Αυτο άλλωστε είναι το νόημα ύπαρξης του φόρουμ.
Για τις φωτο, ο καθένας στο προφιλ του μπορεί να ανεβάσει φωτο που θα μπορουν να βλέπουν τα εγγεγραμμένα μέλη του φόρουμ.

----------


## Giannistzn

Αν γινεται δεξια στην αρχικη σελιδα του φορουμ, που εχει την στηλη με τα "Ενεργα θεματα συζητησεων" να προστεθει και το κουμπακι που υπαρχει σε καθε θεμα που σου πηγαινει κατευθειαν στη σελιδα με το τελευταιο ποστ. Θα ηταν χρησιμο πιστευω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αν γινεται δεξια στην αρχικη σελιδα του φορουμ, που εχει την στηλη με τα "Ενεργα θεματα συζητησεων" να προστεθει και το κουμπακι που υπαρχει σε καθε θεμα που σου πηγαινει κατευθειαν στη σελιδα με το τελευταιο ποστ. Θα ηταν χρησιμο πιστευω



Σωστή η παρατήρηση φίλε Γιάννη. Εννοείς να σε πηγαίνει στο πρώτο μη-αναγνωσμένο... θα το δούμε, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι δε γίνεται.... μακάρι να κάνω λάθος.

ΜΒ

----------


## Giannistzn

Nαι αυτο εννοω. Το πορτοκαλι κουμπι που υπαρχει στο καθε θεμα στις ενοτητες  :01. Wink:

----------


## chourdakis

θα ηθελα η ενοτητα χιμηκη υποστιριξη να μπορουν να την παρακολουθουν τα θνητα μελοι,αλλα να μην μπορουν να ανουξουν θεμνα Η να σχολιασουν....

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτο δεν μπορεί να συμβει.
Με μεσο όρο ηλικιας αρκετα χαμηλο και με μελη που δυσκολευονται να διαχειριστουν ακομα και ενα πρόγραμμα διατροφης θα ηταν τρομερα ανευθυνο να εχει πρόσβαση ο καθενας.Negative.

----------


## stelios025

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να υπάρχει και mobile έκδοση για το forum. Σχεδόν όλοι έχουμε πλέον κινητά που μπορούν να συνδεθούν στο internet, θα βόλευε κάτι τέτοιο!

----------


## Muscleboss

Δε νομίζω ότι είναι απαραίτητο, κ εγώ συνδέομαι από το κινητό και παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ χωρίς κανένα προβλημα...

ΜΒ

----------


## Rourke

1)	Ρε βάλτε ένα thread «καλώς σας βρήκα» , τι νόημα έχει να ανοίγονται καθημερινά ένα σωρό thread «καλώς σας βρήκα»....
2)	Μπαίνει ο καθένας βάζει μία φώτο και ρωτάει πως τον βρίσκουμε και μπαίνει ο κάθε πικραμένος και γράφει, θες όγκο, θες αδυνάτισμα, θέλεις πλύσιμο, θες ξύρισμα, θες μαύρισμα, θες ώμους, θες πλάτες , θες αδυνάτισμα , θες σώμα , φάε φαΐ κτλ κτλ κτλ....και 9 στους 10 είναι σε κάκιστο επίπεδο ( ή θα είναι κοκαλιάρηδες και καχεκτικοί ή με 30% λίπος) ..  έλεος...Τι νόημα έχει αυτό? Δεν μπορώ να τα καταλάβω αυτά τα ποστ...Χωρίς να έχει δείξει κάτι αξιόλογο ο άλλος μπαίνει ο καθένας και δείχνει τα εσώρουχα του....και μετά ούτε που συμμετέχει στο φόρουμ....
3)	Πάει ό άλλος ανοίγει log και γράφει τι τρώει και τι ασκήσεις κάνει στο γυμναστήριο...χωρίς να βάζει μέσα καθόλου στατιστικά του σώματός του και πρόοδο βελτίωσης κτλ...Τι νόημα έχει ρε φίλε να κάνεις log χωρίς δικά σου στατιστικά βελτιώσεις....π.χ. πείρα ένα πόντο στο μπράτσο, έχασα στην μέση τόσους πόντους κτλ...Βάλε πείρα αυτό το συμπλήρωμα και πριν το ξεκινήσω είχα αυτά τα νούμερα και τώρα που το τελείωσα έχω αυτά....Τα log δεν είναι ημερολόγια....Πολλοί από εσάς δεν ξέρετε τι είναι τα log και σε τι εξυπηρετούν...
4)	Σταματήστε το bump= To bump a thread on an Internet forum is to post a reply to it purely in order to raise the thread's profile. This will typically return it to the top of the list of active threads. It has been suggested that "bump" is an acronym of "bring up my post",[1] however this is almost certainly a backronym and the usage is entirely consistent with the verb "bump" which means "to knock to a new position".[2] It can also be used in personal messages (PMs) or instant messages (IMs) on the Web, to return an older message to the top of the list.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bump_%28Internet%29

5)	Πολλά ανοίγματα νέων threads έτσι για πλάκα...συγχωνευτετα και ομαδοποιήστετα
6)	Ανεβάστε την ποιότητα του φορουμ ....μερικές φορές καταντάει φόρουμ για 15χρονα....

----------


## tolis93

καλο θα ηταν πιστευω να υπηρχε ενα ξεχωρο μερος οπως πχ διατροφη συμπληρωματα ασκησεις κτλπ για νεα μελη.κ αυτο να χωριζοταν σε 2 κατηγοριες.ατομα π θελουν να παρουν βαρος.ατομα π θελουν να χασουν.με αυτο το τροπο δε θα ανοιγονται σε ακυρα μερη θρεντς και ο καθε ενας αναλογα των γνωσεων του θα μπορει να εξυπηρετει καλυτερα τετοιες καταστασεις. κατα τα αλλα το φορουμ ειναι μια χαρα.δε φταιει το φορουμ αν κατι δε παει καλα.τα μελη φταινε.κ οχι ολα.εννοειται.μερικα.κ ισως μεσα σε αυτα καποιες φορες κ εγω(αυτο για το παραπανω σχολιο)

----------


## beefmeup

> 2)    Μπαίνει ο καθένας βάζει μία φώτο και ρωτάει πως τον βρίσκουμε και μπαίνει ο κάθε πικραμένος και γράφει, θες όγκο, θες αδυνάτισμα, θέλεις πλύσιμο, θες ξύρισμα, θες μαύρισμα, θες ώμους, θες πλάτες , θες αδυνάτισμα , θες σώμα , φάε φαΐ κτλ κτλ κτλ....και 9 στους 10 είναι σε κάκιστο επίπεδο ( ή θα είναι κοκαλιάρηδες και καχεκτικοί ή με 30% λίπος) ..  έλεος...Τι νόημα έχει αυτό? Δεν μπορώ να τα καταλάβω αυτά τα ποστ...Χωρίς να έχει δείξει κάτι αξιόλογο ο άλλος μπαίνει ο καθένας και δείχνει τα εσώρουχα του....και μετά ούτε που συμμετέχει στο φόρουμ....


ε,κ τι να κανουμε εδω? :01. Unsure: 
να απαγορεψουμε σε μελη να ανοιγουν θεματα με φοτο??
κ μενα με ενοχλει αυτο,αλλα...




> 3)    Πάει ό άλλος ανοίγει log και γράφει τι τρώει και τι ασκήσεις κάνει στο γυμναστήριο...χωρίς να βάζει μέσα καθόλου στατιστικά του σώματός του και πρόοδο βελτίωσης κτλ...Τι νόημα έχει ρε φίλε να κάνεις log χωρίς δικά σου στατιστικά βελτιώσεις....π.χ. πείρα ένα πόντο στο μπράτσο, έχασα στην μέση τόσους πόντους κτλ...Βάλε πείρα αυτό το συμπλήρωμα και πριν το ξεκινήσω είχα αυτά τα νούμερα και τώρα που το τελείωσα έχω αυτά....Τα log δεν είναι ημερολόγια....Πολλοί από εσάς δεν ξέρετε τι είναι τα log και σε τι εξυπηρετούν...


ουτε εδω μπορεις να υποχρεωσεις τον αλλο να γραφει οτι νομιζεις εσυ σωστο..




> 5)    Πολλά ανοίγματα νέων threads έτσι για πλάκα...συγχωνευτετα και ομαδοποιήστετα


αυτο γινεται ετσι κ αλλιως.




> 6)    Ανεβάστε την ποιότητα του φορουμ ....μερικές φορές καταντάει φόρουμ για 15χρονα....


την ποιοτητα του φορουμ(του καθε φορουμ βασικα) την κανουν τα μελη,το καθενα ξεχωριστα με την συμμετοχη του..
με ο,τι συνεπαγεται αυτο..

----------


## thegravijia

> την ποιοτητα του φορουμ(του καθε φορουμ βασικα) την κανουν τα μελη,το καθενα ξεχωριστα με την συμμετοχη του..
> με ο,τι συνεπαγεται αυτο..


ναι αλλα δν γινεται να χαλανε τα θεματα μερικοι επειδη ετσι γουσταρουν συνεχεια και ειναι κ οι ιδιοι συνεχως...
εμεις οι υπολοιποι δηλ που δεν χαλαμε τα θεματα λαλακες ειμαστε..

θα μπορουσαν να υπαρχουν ποινες σε ακα ριχτε μπαν

----------


## Polyneikos

> ναι αλλα δν γινεται να χαλανε τα θεματα μερικοι επειδη ετσι γουσταρουν συνεχεια και ειναι κ οι ιδιοι συνεχως...
> εμεις οι υπολοιποι δηλ που δεν χαλαμε τα θεματα λαλακες ειμαστε..
> 
> θα μπορουσαν να υπαρχουν ποινες σε ακα ριχτε μπαν


Bασιλη όταν καποιος εχει αναρμοστη ,προκλητικη ή τελωσπαντως εναντια σε καποιους κανονες του φόρουμ συμπεριφορα,εχει δεχτει ποινη αλλα να υπάρχει και μια πρόκληση γενικα... Φαντασου να το καναμε ανα πασα στιγμη σε οσους χαλανε τα threads.Θα μας κρεμαγατε κουδουνια,ξεκινανε κατι απαξιωτικα ότι  γινομαστε μαγκες μεσω Internet,ασκουμε εξουσια ,το μονο μας όπλο είναι το Ban κτλ...Λες και δεν εχουμε αλλες δουλειες,να γινομαστε χωροφύλακες και παιδαγωγοι.....
Εδω ο αλλος σε ενα τόπικ ελεγε ξερω εγω τι εινια το bodybuilding αναπτύσσοντας θεωρια και στο αλλο τόπικ εκανε ερωτησεις επειδη δήλωνε ασχετος.Το φόρουμ δινει λαβες σε όλο τον κοσμο να πει μια γνωμη,καλως ή κακως.
Αρα αυτο που λες δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστει απόλυτα,εις γνωσην μας και όχι λόγω αδυναμίας.
Από εκει και περα εσεις βλεπετε την τελικη μορφη του φόρουμ,χωρις να ξερετε από πίσω ποσες φορες παρεμβαινουμε με συγχωνευσεις-κλειδωματα-μετακινησεις-διορθωσεις ποστς
Αυτο το τοπικ το εχω κανει sticky ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΤΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ !!!
Kαι;Μπενακης-Βγενακης.Το πρόβλημα με τους περισσότερους είναι ότι θελουν μασημενη τροφη,α και β θελουν να τραβηξουν την προσοχη με ενα δικο τους τόπικ,ειτε αυτο ειναι Log ,ειτε αυτο ειναι φωτογραφίες μελων ειτε μια διατροφη.
Μην νομίζετε όμως ότι δεν μας προβληματιζουν όλα αυτα.

----------


## giannis64

> Bασιλη όταν καποιος εχει αναρμοστη ,προκλητικη ή τελωσπαντως εναντια σε καποιους κανονες του φόρουμ συμπεριφορα,εχει δεχτει ποινη αλλα να υπάρχει και μια πρόκληση γενικα... Φαντασου να το καναμε ανα πασα στιγμη σε οσους χαλανε τα threads.*Θα μας κρεμαγατε κουδουνια*,ξεκινανε κατι απαξιωτικα ότι γινομαστε μαγκες μεσω Internet,ασκουμε εξουσια ,το μονο μας όπλο είναι το Ban κτλ...Λες και δεν εχουμε αλλες δουλειες,να γινομαστε χωροφύλακες και παιδαγωγοι.....
> .


εμενα παντος μου τα κρεμασανε..... :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

προταση για το φορουμ.

να κλειδωθουν για ενα μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα τα εκτος θεματος, μπας και απαλαγουμε απο αυτους που μονημος ειναι στο φορουμ μονο και μονο για να ποσταρουν εκει, αλλα και για να αποφυγουμε να σπαμαρουν στα αλλα θεματα. :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> προταση για το φορουμ.
> 
> να κλειδωθουν για ενα μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα τα εκτος θεματος, μπας και απαλαγουμε απο αυτους που μονημος ειναι στο φορουμ μονο και μονο για να ποσταρουν εκει, αλλα και για να αποφυγουμε να σπαμαρουν στα αλλα θεματα.


εγω λεω να διαγραφουμε και εκτος θεματος ποστ σε σοβαρες ενοτητες..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

αυτο δημητρη ειναι κανονας, ασχετα αν εμεις κανουμε κουκουρουκου. αλλα παραγινε το μικροβιο αυτο. :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> αυτο δημητρη ειναι κανονας, ασχετα αν εμεις κανουμε κουκουρουκου. αλλα παραγινε το μικροβιο αυτο.


ε τοτε ας αρχησω να τον εφαρμοζω.... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

ακομα εδω εισαι??? :05. Running:

----------


## mantus3

> εγω λεω να διαγραφουμε και εκτος θεματος ποστ σε σοβαρες ενοτητες.....


  Βέβαια σε μερικά σοβαρά τόπικ, αυτά τα off, βγάζουν πολλές αλήθειες… λ.χ σε διάφορα τόπικ για αγώνες ομοσπονδιών… που κατινιές βέβαια, αλλά άμα τις κρύβουμε μάλλον κάτι δεν θα κάνουμε σωστά…

----------


## Devil

> Βέβαια σε μερικά σοβαρά τόπικ, αυτά τα off, βγάζουν πολλές αλήθειες… λ.χ σε διάφορα τόπικ για αγώνες ομοσπονδιών… που κατινιές βέβαια, αλλά άμα τις κρύβουμε μάλλον κάτι δεν θα κάνουμε σωστά…


μιας και με εκανες quote... αν και καταλαβαινω οτι αναφαιρεσε γενικοτερα...

εγω πχ δεν ασχολουμε με αγωνες... νταξ παρακολουθω ρε παιδι μου αλλα δεν ξερω τι να σχολιασω γιατι απλα δεν κοβει το ματι μου που λενε.... βεβαια απο αλλα ποστ που βλεπω....και τα περισσοτερα ειναι ατομα που υποθετικα κοβει το ματι τους (απο το δικο μου σιγουρα καλητερα παντως).... και θα μπορουσαν να κανουν καλα σχολια... γραφουν κατινιες...

προσωπικα αμα ηθελα να ακουσω κατινιες θα εβαζα μεσημεριανα στο σταρ,αλτερ κτλ κτλ...

δεν παει σε εσενα το ποστ εννοειτε.... οσοι καταλαβαν καταλαβαν....

----------


## primordial

Καλημέρα....

η ερώτησή - πρότασή μου είναι η εξής:

Κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτό να υπάρχει μια διαχωριστική γραμμή ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο γραφικό, τα οποία να ξεχωρίζουν τα sticky threads από τα υπόλοιπα threads?

----------


## giannis64

υπαρχει στα sticky threads αυτο το σημα

----------


## primordial

Ok... δεν γνώριζα ότι αντιστοιχεί σε sticky το συγκεκριμένο....

Thanks anyway... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aqua_bill

ολα καλα ρε παιδια αλλα αυτη η αναζητηση ειναι ενα θεμα. μαλλον φταιει το vbullethin ε? κατι ακομα.ποσο δυσκολο θα ηταν να συγκεντρωθουν με καπιο τροπο οι αξιολογησεις προιοντων ανα μαρκα κατηγορια ετσι για να υπαρξει ενα σημαζεμα στη βαση δεδομενων μιας και το υλικο ειναι πλουσιο..

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτο το θεμα εχει εξαντληθει.
Οποιος κανει αλφαβητικη αναζητηση δεν εξαρτιεται από το search του vbulletin και βρισκει χωρις λαθη το προιον που θελει.
Το εχω κανει sticky,το εχω κανει bold,απλα πραγματα





> *Τip#1*
> 
> *Ενα καλο tip ,πριν να ανοίξετε καινουργιο θεμα την Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωματων, για να δείτε αν προυπαρχει, είναι να κανετε Αλφαβητικη ταξινόμηση της Ενότητας .*
> *Αριστερα πανω από το πρωτο τοπικ της Ενότητας είναι το κουμπι* *Θεμα* *που κανει αυξουσα/φθινουσα ταξιμομηση βασει γραμματος,οπότε αν θελετε να δείτε αν υπάρχει τόπικ για το Animal Cuts πατατε το θεμα ,τα ταξινομει αλφαβητικα και το τοπικ που αφορα το Animal Cuts βρισκεται στην 2η σελίδα.*
> *Kατα αυτον τον τρόπο θα διευκολύνεστε ταχυτατα βρίσκωντας το προιον που θελετε αλλα και θα αποφευγουμε τις διπλοεγγραφες σε προιοντα.*








> *Τip#2*
> 
> *Πατηστε* *ΕΔΩ* *για να δείτε αν το προιον που θελετε να ανοίξετε τόπικ υπαρχει ήδη.*
> *Η λίστα ειναι αλφαβητικη*


Πατα το λινκ που υπάρχει στην λεξη Εδω και αν δεν σου βγαλει κατι,μου το λες.

----------


## aqua_bill

> Aυτο το θεμα εχει εξαντληθει.
> Οποιος κανει αλφαβητικη αναζητηση δεν εξαρτιεται από το search του vbulletin και βρισκει χωρις λαθη το προιον που θελει.
> Το εχω κανει sticky,το εχω κανει bold,απλα πραγματα


 :01. Mr. Green:  ok το εχω διαβασει πολλες φορες μιας και η αληθεια ειναι πως το ποσταριες τακτικα  :01. Razz:  αλλα βολευει καλυτερα το googlaρισμα

----------


## Doctorg

Σχετικά με την δημιουργία νέων θεμάτων που συνεχώς ανοίγονται ενώ υπάρχουν ήδη στο forum δεν θα μπορούσε στην αρχική σελίδα να μπει μια σχετική ανακοίνωση; Δηλαδή όπως τώρα γράφει Η Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου νικήτρια ....να γράφει απο κάτω κάτι του στυλ : ''Σας παρακαλούμε πριν ανοίξετε κάποιο θέμα κάντε πρώτα την σχετική αναζήτηση ευχαριστούμε'' ή κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## Giannistzn

^ Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο αυτο που θα πω, αλλα να συμπληρωσω πανω σε αυτο που ειπε ο doctorg, (ισως καποιοι να με κραξουν) θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει καποιο οριο μηνυματων πρωτου να μπορει να ανοιξει καποιος θεμα. Τι εννοω, εαν καποιος δεν μπορει να ανοιξει θεμα, θα ψαξει καποιο (λογικα) και θα ποσταρει καποια απορια του εκει. Παλι θα υπαρχουν αυτοι που θα ζητανε τις ευκολες και ακυρες απαντησεις, αλλα ετσι περιοριζονται λιγο τα νεα θεματα που ανοιγονται. (μην βαρατε οσοι διαφωνειτε, κουβεντα κανουμε  :01. Mr. Green:  )

Επισης, με αφορμη το θεμα στα οφ τοπικ, εαν δεν κανω λαθος, σε καποιο φορουμ που ειχα γραφτει, τα οφ τοπικ ποστς, δεν μετρουσαν στο συνολο των μηνυματων. Θα μπορουσε να γινει κατι τετοιο και εδω (εαν γινεται φυσικα και δεν λεω μπαρουφες), μιας και σιγουρα σε καθε φορουμ υπαρχουν οι ποστ-οθηρευτες?

----------


## giannis64

ετσι και αλλιως καποια τοπικ που βρησκοντε στα εκτος θεματος θα μηδενηστουν και θα ξαναρχησουν και παλι απο την αρχη.

----------


## Giannistzn

> ετσι και αλλιως καποια τοπικ που βρησκοντε στα εκτος θεματος θα μηδενηστουν και θα ξαναρχησουν και παλι απο την αρχη.



Aλλο εννοουσα, εκτος αν ειναι το ιδιο (επειδη δεν γνωριζω).

Π.χ. Εχω εγω ας πουμε 1000 ποστ. Παω στα εκτος θεματος και ποσταρω 5 απαντησεις. Αυτες οι 5 να μην μετρανε και να μενει ο αριθμος μου στο 1000 αντι να παει 1005. Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν οταν μηδενιζονται, χανονται και τα ποστ, αν ναι τοτε το ιδιο ειναι πανω κατω.

----------


## giannis64

οταν μηδενιζοντε χανοντε και τα ποστ. εγω ας πουμε θα πεσω στα 5000 ποστ. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> οταν μηδενιζοντε χανοντε και τα ποστ. εγω ας πουμε θα πεσω στα 5000 ποστ.


Α οκ τοτε το ιδιο ειναι  :03. Thumb up: 

Αν επεφτες εσυ (και ο καθε μοντ-οφφισερ) στα 5000 αλλοι θα επρεπε να ειναι -20 000  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:   :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

μπα εγω περιπου 2 χιλιαρικα θα χασω βαρια.. :01. Mr. Green: 
δεν βαριεσαι.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## thegravijia

προς τους mod-
aυτο με το που καποιος πει την αποψη του πεταγονται μερικοι και ζηταν ερευνα δεν πρεπει να σταματησει  ..??
το εχουνε φθασει σε σημειο να ειναι υποχρεωτικο πλεον, μερικοι...

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασίλη δεν ειναι κατι που μπορουμε να επιβάλλουμε να μην γίνεται,όπως επίσης δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενος να παραθετεις ερευνα όταν σου ζητειται από καποιο μελος. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aqua_bill

εντάξει ποσο  κακό μπορεί να είναι αυτό?άσε που από τους 10 άντε οι 3 να τις διαβάζουν

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν ξερω κατά πόσο εχει γινει αντιληπτο,απλα ενημερωνω ότι τα sticky θεματα πλεον βγαίνουν μονο στην πρωτη σελίδα μιας ενότητας και όχι σταθερα σε καθε σελίδα,καθως νομίζω ότι ηταν κουραστικο να τα βλεπεις σε καθε σελίδα,νομίζω μαλιστα καποιος το είχε θεσει.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι εγω το εχω προσεξει μερες τωρα....ειναι καλυτερα ετσι.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Δεν ξερω κατά πόσο εχει γινει αντιληπτο,απλα ενημερωνω ότι τα sticky θεματα πλεον βγαίνουν μονο στην πρωτη σελίδα μιας ενότητας και όχι σταθερα σε καθε σελίδα,καθως νομίζω ότι ηταν κουραστικο να τα βλεπεις σε καθε σελίδα,νομίζω μαλιστα καποιος το είχε θεσει.


Κώστα το είχες αναφέρει όταν το έκανες και το σχολιάσαμε πως έτσι θα μειωθούν οι σελίδες σε κάθε ενότητα κατά την αναζήτηση  :01. Smile:

----------


## tolis93

σκεφτηκα πως θα ηταν καλυτερο και για τους mods να βαλετε καποιο ειδος φιλτραρισματος.που μωλις καποιος παει να ανοιξει ενα θεμα με τιτλο πχ πρωτεινη να του βγαζει μυνημα.υπαρχει αντιστοιχο θεμα και να του βγαζει τα θεματα.ετσι και εσεις δε θα κουραζεστε να κλεινετε ακυρα τοπικ η ηδη υπαρχοντα και με αυτο το τροπο θα λυνονται απευθειας οι αποροιες των μελων χωρις να περιμενουν απαντησεις. αν παλι πιστευει οτι δε καλυπτεται η απαντηση του να μπορει να ανοιξει τοπικ. και θα μπορουσε να εφαρμοστει και ως κανονας

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια η vbulletin των φόρουμς δεν ειναι ενας ανοικτός κωδικας που βαζει κ καθενας ότι παραμετρους θελει μεσω εντολων προγραμματισμου,αλλα στην ουσία μια ετοιμη κονσόλα.
Από εκει και περα,αν τα μελη δεν συμπεριφέρονται ώριμα,αυτα τα προβληματα θα υπαρχουν.Βεβαια ως ενα σημειο διακιολογω καποιους που η πρωτη τους επαφη με ενα φόρουμ συμβαινει μεσω του bbing.gr.
Από εκει και πέρα,εγω προσωπικα δουλευωντας την Εξελιγμενη Αναζήτηση (η οποία ουσιαστικα βαζει καποια φίλτρα αποκλείωντας αποτελεσματα),εχω πολυ ικανοποιητικα αποτελεσματα.Δοκιμαστε το.

----------


## primordial

Υπάρχουν τόσα θέματα στις αξιολογήσεις συμπληρωμάτων, διατροφές, ασκήσεις και πολλά άλλα, τα οποία έχουν βοηθήσει πολλά μέλη να πλησιάσουν τον στόχο τους. Σε πολλά από αυτά τα τοπικ, μερικές φορές σκάνε κ διάφορα spam μηνυματάκια του στυλ... +1, +1000, συμφωνώ,  :03. Thumb up:  κ άλλα τέτοια. 
Θα πρότεινα, χωρίς να γνωρίζω την πολυπλοκότητα κ το κατα πόσο είναι εφικτό, να προστεθούν κάποια κουμπιά - σύμβολα, π.χ. ένα + ή ένα -, στην κορυφή ή στο τέλος κάθε post που κάνει κάποιο μέλος, τα οποία να τα χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο άλλο μέλος προκειμένου να δείξει το κατά πόσο συμφωνεί ή διαφωνεί με το προηγούμενο post κ έτσι να αποφεύγουμε τα περιττά μηνύματα, τα οποία έχουν ώς αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργούν σελίδες με μηνύματα, εκ των οποίων τα ουσιώδη να είναι τα μισά.
Μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν αναφέρομαι στα off topic κ στα thread με χαβαλέ, αν κ εκεί δεν θα ήταν κ άσχημο. Μιλάω καθαρά για τα λειτουργικά thread.

----------


## average_joe

^
+1



 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

περα απο την πλακα νομιζω πως κατι τετοιο αν ειναι εφικτο θα βελτιωνε κατα πολυ την εικονα.
και δεν αναφερομαι μονο στο θεμα spam αλλα πιθανον να βοηθουσε τα μελη βλεποντας ποσοι συμφωνουν και ποσοι οχι με μια απαντηση να παρουν μια καλυτερη εικονα με το πως σκεφτονται οι αλλοι.


κατα τα αλλα, μεγαλη βελτιωση εγινε στο θεμα των συμπληρωματων τουλαχιστον σαν εικονα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> Υπάρχουν τόσα θέματα στις αξιολογήσεις συμπληρωμάτων, διατροφές, ασκήσεις και πολλά άλλα, τα οποία έχουν βοηθήσει πολλά μέλη να πλησιάσουν τον στόχο τους. Σε πολλά από αυτά τα τοπικ, μερικές φορές σκάνε κ διάφορα spam μηνυματάκια του στυλ... +1, +1000, συμφωνώ,  κ άλλα τέτοια. 
> Θα πρότεινα, χωρίς να γνωρίζω την πολυπλοκότητα κ το κατα πόσο είναι εφικτό, να προστεθούν κάποια κουμπιά - σύμβολα, π.χ. ένα + ή ένα -, στην κορυφή ή στο τέλος κάθε post που κάνει κάποιο μέλος, τα οποία να τα χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο άλλο μέλος προκειμένου να δείξει το κατά πόσο συμφωνεί ή διαφωνεί με το προηγούμενο post κ έτσι να αποφεύγουμε τα περιττά μηνύματα, τα οποία έχουν ώς αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργούν σελίδες με μηνύματα, εκ των οποίων τα ουσιώδη να είναι τα μισά.
> Μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν αναφέρομαι στα off topic κ στα thread με χαβαλέ, αν κ εκεί δεν θα ήταν κ άσχημο. Μιλάω καθαρά για τα λειτουργικά thread.



To ειχα προτεινει και εγω πιο παλια αν δεις 





> Eγω κατι τετοιο λεω, δεν μου φαινεται σπαμ.. Οσο για τον φραπε, ε οχι.. Εναν freddo ναι!! Αυτους που πανε και ποσταρουν ζουζουνια τι τους κανουμε?  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27673


Αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο..

----------


## primordial

> ^
> κατα τα αλλα, μεγαλη βελτιωση εγινε στο θεμα των συμπληρωματων τουλαχιστον σαν εικονα


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον joe...




> To ειχα προτεινει και εγω πιο παλια αν δεις 
> 
> Αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτο..


Δεν το γνώριζα κ για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν πέρασα κ τις 14 σελίδες... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

οπως εχει το facebook like δηλαδη. πραγματι βολικο...

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν ειμαι σε θεση να απαντησω άμεσα στο αν γινεται ή όχι αυτο που λετε,αλλα εχω την εντύπωση ότι η vbulletin φορμα που χρησιμοποιείται δεν αναπτύσσεται με την εννοια ενός κωδικα,να προστίθονται ευκολα πράγματα,ειναι καπως κουμπωμενες οι λειτουργίες για αυτο και αν παρατηρησετε δεν υπάρχουν τρομερες διαφορες στα φόρουμ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το έχουμε συζητήσει αρκετές φορες και εμένα είναι ενα θέμα που με ενοχλούσε το γεγονός ότι σε σοβαρα και χρήσιμα τόπικ γίνονται ερωτήματα που ενω έχουν απαντηθεί σε προηγούμενα πόστ ξανατήθεντε και μετα χάνονται σωστές απαντήσεις μέσα στο πλήθος των πόστ και διαφόρων σπάμ μυνημάτων .
γι αυτο και καμια φορα γράφω εκθέσεις ολόκληρες σε ενα πόστ , απλα να γίνομαι κατανοητός και μετα ενω κλείνει το θέμα , κάποιος που βαριέτε να διαβάσει ρωτάει ξανα ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα , εκεί γίνετε ενα κομφούζιο και ένας επισκέπτης που θέλει να βρεί μια απάντηση σε ενα θέμα , χάνει τον μπούσουλα και ξενερώνει .

αλλα όλα με καλή διάθεση διορθώνονται , δηλαδή να μειώνονται τα σπάμ μυνήματα στα σοβαρα τόπικ όχι στα οφ  (εκεί γι αυτο είναι αυτα για χαλαρές συζητήσεις ) και να προσέχουν τα μέλη τα θέματα που τούς ενδιαφέρουν και αν δούν ότι δεν τούς καλύπτουν να ρωτάν συγκεκρημένες ερωτήσεις που δεν έχουν απαντηθεί , έτσι θα μειώνετε ο όγκος των πόστ και θα βρίσκονται οι απαντήσεις μέσα σε λιγότερες σελίδες και ψάξιμο 
και απο τεχνικής πλευράς ότι είναι μέσα στις δυνατότητες του τεχνικού προγράμματος του φόρουμ , γίνετε και θα γίνει σε ενδεχόμενες αναβαθμίσεις , αρκεί να είναι μέσα στίς δυνατότητες

----------


## primordial

Μια ερώτηση/παρατήρηση...
από χθες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν πάω να κάνω bold κάποιους χαρακτήρες, καταλήγουν να εμφανίζονται έτσι στο post...
*Παράδειγμ
*Το έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος άλλος...??? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## xelashai

> Μια ερώτηση/παρατήρηση...
> από χθες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν πάω να κάνω bold κάποιους χαρακτήρες, καταλήγουν να εμφανίζονται έτσι στο post...
> *Παράδειγμ
> *Το έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος άλλος...???


κι εμενα μου βγαζει κατι συμβολα.

----------


## primordial

Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να παίζει, αλλά τώρα που έχω μπεί με Mozilla δεν μου βγάζει αυτούς τους χαρακτήρες/σύμβολα.... βλέπω δηλαδή στο προηγούμενο post την λέξη (ημιτελής βέβαια  :01. Mr. Green: ..) που είχα γράψει κ είχα κάνει bold.
Στην προηγούμενη περίπτωση χρησιμοποίησα Google Chrome... Sorry που σας ζαλίζω, απλά θέλω να τσεκάρω αν είναι θέμα browser ή θέμα κώδικα... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 
Λέω εγώ τώρα..... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Dimitrios

> Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να παίζει, αλλά τώρα που έχω μπεί με Mozilla δεν μου βγάζει αυτούς τους χαρακτήρες/σύμβολα.... βλέπω δηλαδή στο προηγούμενο post την λέξη (ημιτελής βέβαια ..) που είχα γράψει κ είχα κάνει bold.
> Στην προηγούμενη περίπτωση χρησιμοποίησα Google Chrome... Sorry που σας ζαλίζω, απλά θέλω να τσεκάρω αν είναι θέμα browser ή θέμα κώδικα...
> Λέω εγώ τώρα.....


Είναι θέμα browser τις περισσότερες φορές.
Δοκίμασε να κάνεις την ίδια ενέργεια με Mozilla. Ή απλά να κάνεις εγκατάσταση κάποιο πρόσθετο που ίσως λείπει από τον Chrome.
Ειδικά για τα σύμβολα που αναφέρει πιο πάνω κάποιος φίλος είναι καθαρά θέμα browser. Το παθαίνω συχνά με chrome και ανοίγω την ίδια σελίδα με firefox για να τα δω. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανεξαρτητως με την ταχυτητα περιαγωγης που λενε ότι υπερτερει ο Chrome,σε πολλα sites εχω συναντησει θεματα ασυμβατότητας. :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dimitrios

> Ανεξαρτητως με την ταχυτητα περιαγωγης που λενε ότι υπερτερει ο Chrome,σε πολλα sites εχω συναντησει θεματα ασυμβατότητας.


Mιας και σπουδάζω πληροφορική και δουλεύω και σε ειδησεογραφικό σάιτ, το λέω γιατί το ίντερνετ και η ταχύτητα που ανοίγω τις σελίδες παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο, συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

Ο Chrome έιναι γρηγορότερος και πολύ πιο ελαφρύς από τον Firefox αλλά έχει κάποια θεματάκια ασυμβατότητας με γραμματοσειρές και με κάποια πολυμέσα όπως επίσης και κάποιες υπηρεσίες που δτου λείπουν και τις έχει ο firefox.

Οπότε για να είμαστε και στο θέμα μας θα πρότεινα σε όλους να έχουν και τους 2 περιηγητές και όταν αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα με τον έναν να δοκιμάζουν να ανοίγουν την σελίδα στον άλον.
Το φόρουμ με mozzilla φυσάει. :01. Wink:

----------


## grtech

> ρε παλικαρια.... εχω μια απορεια.... τα ποστ εγιναν απλα για να γινουν? η' απλα οταν γραφουμε εδω 5 πραματα τα διαβαζει μονο αυτος που τα γραφει?
> 
> σορρυ που γινομαι σπαστικος..... αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι εγω και αλλοι 10 διαβαζουμε το φορουμ...
> 
> αυτα τα εχει δει καποιος? σοβαρα θελω απαντηση σε αυτο....
> 
> 3 Γευματα Vs 6 Γευματα
> 
> IIFYM - If It Fits Your Macros
> ...


Φίλε κατσικοπόδαρε ή απορία σου εύλογη αλλά ειδικά εσύ δεν θα έπρεπε να την έχεις.
Αφού γνωρίζεις από πρώτο χέρι τι μπάχαλο γίνετε κάθε μέρα και πόσα καινούργια θέματα ανοίγονται καθημερινά θάβοντας τα προηγούμενα.
Βάλε τώρα να έχει κάποιος ελάχιστη ελεύθερη ώρα να κάτσει να διαβάσει.
Πάντως ευχαριστώ για την *υπενθύμιση* των θεμάτων τέτοιες πληροφορίες είναι πάντα χρήσιμες, αλλά και οι επιπλέον που έδωσε ο φίλος keirox.

----------


## Devil

> Φίλε *κατσικοπόδαρε* ή απορία σου εύλογη αλλά ειδικά εσύ δεν θα έπρεπε να την έχεις.
> Αφού γνωρίζεις από πρώτο χέρι τι μπάχαλο γίνετε κάθε μέρα και πόσα καινούργια θέματα ανοίγονται καθημερινά θάβοντας τα προηγούμενα.
> Βάλε τώρα να έχει κάποιος ελάχιστη ελεύθερη ώρα να κάτσει να διαβάσει.
> Πάντως ευχαριστώ για την *υπενθύμιση* των θεμάτων τέτοιες πληροφορίες είναι πάντα χρήσιμες, αλλά και οι επιπλέον που έδωσε ο φίλος keirox.


dafuq? :02. Shock: 

κοιτα... οταν καθομαι και γραφω σεντονια (και εχει γινει απειρες φορες αυτο ειδικα εδω μεσα...) εχω και την απαιτηση να διαβαζοντε.... αλλιως νταξ το καταλαβαινεις και εσυ οτι ειναι δωρο αδωρο.... δεν το λεω για το ψωνιο μου τοσο (γιατι εχω και απο αυτο...) αλλα για την ωρα που εφαγα να τα γραψω...

τεσπα... κατι αλλο... σαν χρηστες θα θελατε ενα τετοιο τοπικ στη διατροφη με ενα πιο scientific approach?  δλδ ερευνες σχολιασμους κτλ κτλ....? αν ναι καταποσο θα μπορουσατε να συμμετεχετε (ποσταρισμα, μεταφραση σε καποια κομματια, σχολιασμος κτλ κτλ...)? 

αν θελετε κατι τετοιο μπορουμε να το κανουμε ανετα... 

περιμενω απαντησεις.... δεν παει μονο στον grtech... σε ολους...

----------


## grtech

+1000
Από θέματα διατροφής σαν άσχετος ψάχνομαι οπότε συμβουλές και σχολιασμός από εμένα θα ήταν άκυρα, αλλά στη μετάφραση θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω, όποτε έχω τον χρόνο και ευκαιρώ, φτάνει να είναι περίληψη του κειμένου το ρεζουμέ.

Υ.Γ. Καλά ρε Devil πότε κοίταξες τα πόδια σου τελευταία;
Πες τώρα ότι δεν ξέρεις την μορφή του nick σου, θα με στείλεις αδιάβαστο :01. Mr. Green: .
Επειδή μέσω νετ το καλαμπούρι παρεξηγείται δεν φέρουν τα παραπάνω καμιά ειρωνεία γιατί παρατηρώ και αυτό πάει γενικά ότι ορισμένοι παρεξηγούνται με το παραμικρό.

----------


## Devil

> +1000
> Από θέματα διατροφής σαν άσχετος ψάχνομαι οπότε συμβουλές και σχολιασμός από εμένα θα ήταν άκυρα, αλλά στη μετάφραση θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω, όποτε έχω τον χρόνο και ευκαιρώ, φτάνει να είναι περίληψη του κειμένου το ρεζουμέ.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Καλά ρε Devil πότε κοίταξες τα πόδια σου τελευταία;
> Πες τώρα ότι δεν ξέρεις την μορφή του nick σου, θα με στείλεις αδιάβαστο.
> Επειδή μέσω νετ το καλαμπούρι παρεξηγείται δεν φέρουν τα παραπάνω καμιά ειρωνεία γιατί παρατηρώ και αυτό πάει γενικά ότι ορισμένοι παρεξηγούνται με το παραμικρό.


μωρε και γω ασχετος ειμαι.... απλα αν βαλουμε ολοι μαζι ενα χερακι ολο και κατι καλο θα βγει...

δεν βλεπω αλλους να ποσταρουν η' να μ στειλουν πμ βεβαια... :01. Unsure: 

εχουν παρει τα ατιμα.... :01. Mr. Green: 
οχι νταξ ξεκολλα δεν παρεξηγουμε καλμπουρι κανουμε... :01. Wink:

----------


## marvin

> dafuq?
> 
> κοιτα... οταν καθομαι και γραφω σεντονια (και εχει γινει απειρες φορες αυτο ειδικα εδω μεσα...) εχω και την απαιτηση να διαβαζοντε.... αλλιως νταξ το καταλαβαινεις και εσυ οτι ειναι δωρο αδωρο.... δεν το λεω για το ψωνιο μου τοσο (γιατι εχω και απο αυτο...) αλλα για την ωρα που εφαγα να τα γραψω...
> 
> τεσπα... κατι αλλο... σαν χρηστες θα θελατε ενα τετοιο τοπικ στη διατροφη με ενα πιο scientific approach?  δλδ ερευνες σχολιασμους κτλ κτλ....? αν ναι καταποσο θα μπορουσατε να συμμετεχετε (ποσταρισμα, μεταφραση σε καποια κομματια, σχολιασμος κτλ κτλ...)? 
> 
> αν θελετε κατι τετοιο μπορουμε να το κανουμε ανετα... 
> 
> περιμενω απαντησεις.... δεν παει μονο στον grtech... σε ολους...



Ω ναι θελουμε!!!!!Ευχης εργο να μπορουσε να γινει κατι τετοιο!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω πάντα το 'έλεγα ο ντεβιλ έχει ωραίες ιδέες και δεν χωράν αμφισβήτηση είναι πολύ χρήσιμο πιστεύω αυτό :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> εγω πάντα το 'έλεγα ο ντεβιλ έχει ωραίες ιδέες και δεν χωράν αμφισβήτηση είναι πολύ χρήσιμο πιστεύω αυτό


ευχαριστω Ηλια... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα θεμα για το γαλα σαν πχιοτικη τροφη?
ξεχωρα απο το θεμα που ηδη υπαρχει

ακουγονται πολλα για δ αυτο

----------


## sofia82

> dafuq?
> 
> κοιτα... οταν καθομαι και γραφω σεντονια (και εχει γινει απειρες φορες αυτο ειδικα εδω μεσα...) εχω και την απαιτηση να διαβαζοντε.... αλλιως νταξ το καταλαβαινεις και εσυ οτι ειναι δωρο αδωρο.... δεν το λεω για το ψωνιο μου τοσο (γιατι εχω και απο αυτο...) αλλα για την ωρα που εφαγα να τα γραψω...
> 
> τεσπα... κατι αλλο... σαν χρηστες θα θελατε ενα τετοιο τοπικ στη διατροφη με ενα πιο scientific approach?  δλδ ερευνες σχολιασμους κτλ κτλ....? αν ναι καταποσο θα μπορουσατε να συμμετεχετε (ποσταρισμα, μεταφραση σε καποια κομματια, σχολιασμος κτλ κτλ...)? 
> 
> αν θελετε κατι τετοιο μπορουμε να το κανουμε ανετα... 
> 
> περιμενω απαντησεις.... δεν παει μονο στον grtech... σε ολους...




Δηλώνω και εγώ τη συμμετοχή μου σε αυτή την προσπάθεια. Μακάρι να δοθούν φώτα σε αυτό το μυστήριο.

----------


## Keirox

> μπορουμε να κανουμε ενα θεμα για το γαλα σαν πχιοτικη τροφη?
> ξεχωρα απο το θεμα που ηδη υπαρχει
> 
> ακουγονται πολλα για δ αυτο



Δεν αξίζει νέο θέμα. Είναι φθηνή ζωική πρωτείνη με πολλές θερμίδες. Είναι 10 φορές καλύτερο από weight gain σκόνες.

Για περαιτέρω: http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wi...d_Cardio#GOMAD

----------


## exkaliber

^
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
ωραιο σιτε,και επισης εχεις βαλει και αλλο ενα πολυ ωραιο σιτε στο θεμα με την βιταμινη δ

ρισπεκτ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 


το θεμα ειναι αν ειναι οντως καλη τροφη ή οχι,
ακουγονται παρα πολλα

----------


## s0k0s

Αντι αυτα τα +1 που βαζουμε, να μπουνε σαν του facebook τα like στα σχολια, οποιου αρεσει τραβαει ενα like κ δν " σπαμαρει " με το +1 κλπ..  :01. Wink:

----------


## GeoDask

> Δεν αξίζει νέο θέμα. Είναι φθηνή ζωική πρωτείνη με πολλές θερμίδες. Είναι 10 φορές καλύτερο από weight gain σκόνες.
> 
> Για περαιτέρω: http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wi...d_Cardio#GOMAD


 :03. Bowdown:  Alan Aragon

----------


## Devil

> Alan Aragon


και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## exkaliber

κατι πρεπει να γινει με την αναζητηση..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Δοκίμασε την Εξελιγμένη Αναζήτηση, λειτουργεί άψογα:  :03. Thumb up: 




> Δεξια πανω στην σελίδα υπάρχει η επιλογή της Αναζήτησης. 
> Μια καλή μεθοδος ειναι να μπουμε στην Εξελιγμενη Αναζήτηση. Στις λέξεις (κλειδιά) βάζουμε το ονομα του προιοντος.
> Από το πτυσσόμενο πλαίσιο που βρίσκεται δίπλα αν επιλέξουμε την Επιλογή _Τιτλους μόνο 
> _περιορίζουμε τα αποτελεσματα και βρίσκουμε αν υπάρχει τόπικ με τιτλο το όνομα του συμπληρωματος που θελουμα να ανοιξουμε τόπικ.

----------


## exkaliber

στελιο δεν μου βγαζει τπτ :01. Unsure: 
δοκιμασε μια κι εσυ

ψαχνω την  AST Sports Science, Multi PRO 32X

----------


## Polyneikos

> στελιο δεν μου βγαζει τπτ
> δοκιμασε μια κι εσυ
> 
> ψαχνω την  AST Sports Science, Multi PRO 32X



Πες μου τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις

----------


## exkaliber

ευχαριστω
ευχαριστω

----------


## Timoleon

Κύριοι, θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί ένα κλειστό θέμα στο οποίο παλαιοί αθλητές bodybuilders να ανταλλάζουν με σοβαρότητα απόψεις που αποκόμισαν κατόπιν των εμπειριών τους και να μην είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ακούν τη κάθε ......... όταν εκφράζουν μια γνώμη,από άτομα που ας πούμε 5 χρόνια συνεχούς ενασχόλησης στη γυμναστική με βάρη δεν έχουν ή από άτομα που δεν έχουν σχέση με το bodybuilding αλλά απλώς εξασκούνται για μια φυσική κατάσταση ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Τιμολεων ενας χωρος συζήτησης όπως ειναι το φόρουμ ειναι δύσκολο να αποκλείσει μελη από συζήτηση επειδη απλά εχουν μικρότερη ενασχόληση απο καποιους αλλους.
Αν ήταν έτσι,θα πρεπει να ελέγχαμε την πρόσβαση 1 προς 1,αποκλείωντας ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο.
Η εννοια των φόρουμς ειναι η ανταλλαγη απόψεων από όλα τα μέλη,μη εξετάζωντας το τι κουβαλαει ο αλλος από πίσω του,ή τι αποτελεσματα εχει επιτυχει ή τις γνωσεις.
Η αποδοχή του κοσμου στις απόψεις μας και στις γνωσεις μας,επιτυγχάνεται και δεν επιβάλλεται.
Εξάλλου ,ποιος μπορεί να καθορίσει τα κριτηρια της εμπειρίας;
Το πόσα χρόνια εχει ασχοληθεί καποιος;Τα ποσα κιλά ειναι;Η ηλικία του;Αν έχει αγωνες ή τίτλους;
Νομίζω η γνωση μεταδίδεται από τον γραπτό λόγο και αν καποιος ειναι καταρτισμένος ή όχι εντοπίζεται μεσα από τα γραπτά του από τους αναγνωστες,αργά ή γρήγορα...

----------


## Timoleon

> Τιμολεων ενας χωρος συζήτησης όπως ειναι το φόρουμ ειναι δύσκολο να αποκλείσει μελη από συζήτηση επειδη απλά εχουν μικρότερη ενασχόληση απο καποιους αλλους.
> Αν ήταν έτσι,θα πρεπει να ελέγχαμε την πρόσβαση 1 προς 1,αποκλείωντας ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο.
> Η εννοια των φόρουμς ειναι η ανταλλαγη απόψεων από όλα τα μέλη,μη εξετάζωντας το τι κουβαλαει ο αλλος από πίσω του,ή τι αποτελεσματα εχει επιτυχει ή τις γνωσεις.
> Η αποδοχή του κοσμου στις απόψεις μας και στις γνωσεις μας,επιτυγχάνεται και δεν επιβάλλεται.
> Εξάλλου ,ποιος μπορεί να καθορίσει τα κριτηρια της εμπειρίας;
> Το πόσα χρόνια εχει ασχοληθεί καποιος;Τα ποσα κιλά ειναι;Η ηλικία του;Αν έχει αγωνες ή τίτλους;
> Νομίζω η γνωση μεταδίδεται από τον γραπτό λόγο και αν καποιος ειναι καταρτισμένος ή όχι εντοπίζεται μεσα από τα γραπτά του από τους αναγνωστες,αργά ή γρήγορα...


Καλημέρα Πολύνικε. Δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να δεχθεί κάποιος τις απόψεις μου, αναφέρομαι στη γελοιότητα του τρόπου αντιμετώπισης ορισμένων μιας άποψης με την οποία δεν συμφωνούν ή δεν τη ξέρουν. Βέβαια έτσι πλέον είναι η κοινωνία μας,γιαυτό φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε ως χώρα. Απλά χθες εκνευρίστηκα κάπως_

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Καλημέρα Πολύνικε. Δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να δεχθεί κάποιος τις απόψεις μου, αναφέρομαι στη γελοιότητα του τρόπου αντιμετώπισης ορισμένων μιας άποψης με την οποία δεν συμφωνούν ή δεν τη ξέρουν. Βέβαια έτσι πλέον είναι η κοινωνία μας,γιαυτό φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε ως χώρα. Απλά χθες εκνευρίστηκα κάπως_



παντού σε όλους τούς χώρους υπάρχουν άτομα με κάποιο θέμα συμπεριφοράς , αλλα καμια φορα στον γραπτό λόγο γίνονται πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα γιατι παρεξηγείτε και το νόημα των γραφόμενων, γιατι δεν φαίνετε η έκφραση και ο τόνος αυτών που λέει κάποιος .

αλλα σε ενα ανοιχτό φόρουμ καλό είναι και γι αυτό άλλωστε μπαίνουν μέλη , ώστε να ενημερωθούν και να μάθουν διάφορα θέματα που αφορούν το ββ και γιατι όχι να ρωτήσουν τούς παλιότερους και πιο έμπειρους , αυτό δεν είναι κακό και πρέπει να υπάρχει 

τωρα αν υπάρχουν μέλη με ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά (πράγμα που μπορεί να συμβεί ) δεν σημαίνει όταν πονάει το χέρι το κόβουμε αλλα , αν κάποιος προσπαθήσει να εξηγήσει ότι κάνει λάθος με επιχειρήματα και ό άλλος κακοπροαίρετα συνεχίζει , τότε λέμε δεν έχει θέση αυτός μεσα στο φόρουμ και ακολουθούνται κάποιες τυπικές διαδικασίες .

και σίγουρα δεν γίνετε σε ενα φόρουμ όλοι να συμφωνούν με όλους , αρκεί να υπάρχει αμοιβαίος σεβασμός και να λαμβάνονται υπόψιν τα επιχειρήματα που θέτει κάποιος με τεκμηρίωση

----------


## PEGY

Λίγο ρηχό το αίτημά μου αλλά θα ήταν ωραίο να υπήρχαν περισσότερα smiles !!!

----------


## Timoleon

> Λίγο ρηχό το αίτημά μου αλλά θα ήταν ωραίο να υπήρχαν περισσότερα smiles !!!


 :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Apollonas

> Κύριοι, θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί ένα κλειστό θέμα στο οποίο παλαιοί αθλητές bodybuilders να ανταλλάζουν με σοβαρότητα απόψεις που αποκόμισαν κατόπιν των εμπειριών τους και να μην είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ακούν τη κάθε ......... όταν εκφράζουν μια γνώμη,από άτομα που ας πούμε 5 χρόνια συνεχούς ενασχόλησης στη γυμναστική με βάρη δεν έχουν ή από άτομα που δεν έχουν σχέση με το bodybuilding αλλά απλώς εξασκούνται για μια φυσική κατάσταση ?


 Αμα ειναι να αποκλεισουν τους αθλητες σε κλειστο θεμα, που εχουμε αναγκη αυτοι να μας πουν γνωμες και αποψεις που το κατεχουν με προσωπικη εμπειρια τοτε ειναι που θα γινει μπαχαλο...

----------


## tolis93

βλεπω τωρα τελευταια λογικα επειδη ερχεται καλοκαιρακι οτι μπαινουν πολλοι κανουν εγγραφη ρωτανε οτι θελουν κ μετα δε τους ξανα βλεπουμε. μηπως θα ηταν ευκολοτερο για τους μοντ να ανοιγε ενα θεμα -μιας χρησης- και να εκανε λογαριασμο καποιος να ρωτουσε οτι θελει κτλπ και μετα απο μια βδομαδα να κλεινε αυτοματα?και σε περιπτωση π θελε να μηνει μελος να το δηλωνε εντος της εβδομαδας. ετσι δε θα γεμιζε το φορουμ με μη ενεργα μελη και δε θα αναγκαζοτουσαν οι μοντς να κανουν 10000 μεταφορες την ερωτηση οποιου μπαινει πρωτη φορα σε αναλογα τοπικς

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Συμφωνω με Πολυνεικο οσο αφορα να διαγραφει το εκτος θεματος και γενικες συζητησεις. :03. Clap:

----------


## xristos135

ειμαι νεο μελοσ και το μονο που δεν μου αρεσει εινε αυτο με τισ ειδοποιεισεισ πιστευω θα ηταν καλητερα να μην στελνονται μεσο ε μαιλ αλλα στο προφιλ του χρηστη η καπου αλου επισεισ ειναι καλο να εμφανιζοντε αυτοματα οι ειδοποιεισεισ που αφορουν μονο τισ απαντισεισ στισ ερωτισεισ μου η τισ απαντισεισ στα σχολεια μου!

----------


## Galthazar

μια εφαρμογη κατι σαν "like" στο σχολιο ετσι ωστε τα καλα σχολια με χρησιμες πληροφοριες και επαρκως επεξηγηματικα να εμφανιζονται καπου πρωτα, σε μια κατηγορια φανερα τελοσπαντων, ετσι ωστε τα μελη θελουν δε θελουν θα τα διαβαζουν..αρα δεν θα χιλιοεπαναλαμβανονται οι ιδιες ερωτησεις ουτε θα χρειαζονται τοσες πολλες και ιδιες απαντησεις, που οι περισσοτερες ειναι ελλιπεις! Ε και στο τελος ολο και κατι περισσοτερο επιστημονικο-εξεζητημενο θα μαθαινουμε ολοι....

----------


## marinos83

moderator υπαρχει δυνατοτητα το προφιλ να ειναι οπως ηταν πριν αριστερα και οχι οριζοντια με τοσο πολυ χωρο.

----------


## Babis Stinson

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, είχα να μπω καιρό στο forum και άνοιξα ένα Θέμα το πρωί, στην κατηγορία "Γενικές Συζητήσεις". Είδα ένα μήνυμα που ανέφερε ότι "Το θέμα θα ελεγχθεί από κάποιον Συντονιστή/Διαχειριστή και μετα θα εμφανιστεί, κλπ"
Καλό σύστημα ώστε να αποφεύγονται νέα Θέματα από νέα μέλη που δεν διαβάζουν καθόλου πριν πραγματοποιήσουν Δημοσιεύσεις. 

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω όμως αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την δημοσίευσή μου γιατί το πόσταρα το πρωί και δεν βλέπω να έχει εμφανιστεί ακόμα.
Για γυμναστήρια στο Μοσχάτο ρώτησα. Με Αναζήτηση δεν βρήκα κάτι για Μοσχάτο, γι αυτό και άνοιξα νέο Θέμα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Κανένα πρόβλημα με το τόπικ, εμφανίστηκε.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Babis Stinson

> Κανένα πρόβλημα με το τόπικ, εμφανίστηκε.


Όλα οκ λοιπόν. Ελπίζω να έχουμε και απαντήσεις γιατί σε 2 εβδομάδες επιστρέφω Αθήνα και δεν ξέρω πού να πάω.  :01. Smile:

----------


## primordial

Επειδή δεν το έχω κ πολύ στο κομμάτι του μαγειρέματος κ γενικά της δημιουργίας στην κουζίνα όπως άλλα μέλη εδώ μέσα *(ναι Τόλαρε, για σένα το λέω μην ψωνίζεσαι.....)*, κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτό να οργανωθεί λίγο το Thread των συνταγών με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι ευκολότερο να εντοπιστούν κάποιες συνταγές / topic που έχουν 
θέμα το χοιρινό ψαρονέφρι, το στήθος κοτόπουλο ή ακόμα και διάφορες συνταγές για μαρινάρισμα και τεχνικές.
Θα μου πείτε, και με το δίκιο σας βέβαια, *"...ρε περίεργε, σε b.b. forum είσαι κ όχι στο forum της Αργυρώς Μπαρμπαρήγου..."*.... :01. Mr. Green: ...
Απλά λέω, "ελάτε να οργανωθούμε να *φτιάξω* ένα φαγητό της προκοπής"..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

δε ξερω αν επρεπε να το πσοταρω εδω.πηγα στο θεμα αρθρων και πηγα να ανοιξω ενα νεο θεμα.και μου λεει οτι δε μπορω.ποιος ο λογος?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Επειδή δεν το έχω κ πολύ στο κομμάτι του μαγειρέματος κ γενικά της δημιουργίας στην κουζίνα όπως άλλα μέλη εδώ μέσα *(ναι Τόλαρε, για σένα το λέω μην ψωνίζεσαι.....)*, κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτό να οργανωθεί λίγο το Thread των συνταγών με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι ευκολότερο να εντοπιστούν κάποιες συνταγές / topic που έχουν 
> θέμα το χοιρινό ψαρονέφρι, το στήθος κοτόπουλο ή ακόμα και διάφορες συνταγές για μαρινάρισμα και τεχνικές.
> Θα μου πείτε, και με το δίκιο σας βέβαια, *"...ρε περίεργε, σε b.b. forum είσαι κ όχι στο forum της Αργυρώς Μπαρμπαρήγου..."*.......
> Απλά λέω, "ελάτε να οργανωθούμε να *φτιάξω* ένα φαγητό της προκοπής".....


Απ τη στιγμή που διαχωρίσαμε τις Διατροφές μελών από τη Διατροφή(πριν μια βδομάδα) έχω μετακινήσει ίιιιιισα με 10 τόπικ απ τη μια ενότητα στην άλλη. 
Λοιπόν.... εάν καταφέρεις και οργανώσεις όλα τα μέλη, παλιά και νέα, ώστε να ανοίγουν τόπικ στις σωστές ενότητες, για να ξελασκάρουμε λίγο κι εμείς, μπορεί να σενιάρω λίγο τις συνταγές, αν όχι κατατάσσοντας τες(γιατί πρέπει να γίνουν νέα υποφόρουμ και μάλλον δεν είναι εφικτό), φτιάχνοντας λίγο τους τίτλους.
 Μέχρι τότε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την αναζήτηση στη καρτέλα Search Single Content Type ψάχνοντας μόνο στο φόρουμ Συνταγές για να περιορίσεις κάπως τα αποτελέσματα  :01. Wink: 





> δε ξερω αν επρεπε να το πσοταρω εδω.πηγα στο θεμα αρθρων και πηγα να ανοιξω ενα νεο θεμα.και μου λεει οτι δε μπορω.ποιος ο λογος?


Άνοιξε το τόπικ που θέλεις στη κατάλληλη ενότητα (Διατροφή/προπόνηση/συμπληρώματα κλπ κλπ) κι αν κριθεί πως είναι ολοκληρωμένο και μπορεί να σταθεί σαν άρθρο, θα το μετακινήσει κάποιος διαχειριστής.

----------


## primordial

> Απ τη στιγμή που διαχωρίσαμε τις Διατροφές μελών από τη Διατροφή(πριν μια βδομάδα) έχω μετακινήσει ίιιιιισα με 10 τόπικ απ τη μια ενότητα στην άλλη. 
> Λοιπόν.... εάν καταφέρεις και οργανώσεις όλα τα μέλη, παλιά και νέα, ώστε να ανοίγουν τόπικ στις σωστές ενότητες, για να ξελασκάρουμε λίγο κι εμείς, μπορεί να σενιάρω λίγο τις συνταγές, αν όχι κατατάσσοντας τες(γιατί πρέπει να γίνουν νέα υποφόρουμ και μάλλον δεν είναι εφικτό), φτιάχνοντας λίγο τους τίτλους.
>  Μέχρι τότε μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την αναζήτηση στη καρτέλα Search Single Content Type ψάχνοντας μόνο στο φόρουμ Συνταγές για να περιορίσεις κάπως τα αποτελέσματα


ΟΚ.... :03. Thumb up:  
Ευχαριστώ για το tip... :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Προς τους διαχειριστές (χωρίς βέβαια να γνωρίζω αν θα ήταν εύκολο) θα ήταν ωραίο στο πολύ ωραίο αφιέρωμα των Ελλήνων αθλητών που 'τρέχει' αυτή τη στιγμή στην κεντρική σελίδα του forum να αναφέρονταν και τα ονόματα καθώς εναλάσσονται οι φωτογραφίες, διότι βλέπω αθλητές ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟΥΣ τους οποίους δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη τεχνικά αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό.Μπορείς να μου πεις ποια ειναι η απορία σου (πατωντας με τον δείκτη επάνω φαίνεται το όνομα της εικόνας) και θα σου πω ή θα σε παραπεμψω στο ανάλογο αφιέρωμα  :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Ok κατανοητό :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατι έκανα Γιάννη με τα ονόματα  :01. Wink:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## pavlito10

:03. Clap:  ωραια,να μαθαινουμε και μεις οι νεοτεροι!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Φυσικά για τους περισσοτερους θα βρείτε αφιερωματα και αναφορες εδω :

Προφίλ / Αφιερωματα Ελληνων Αθλητων  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Κατι έκανα Γιάννη με τα ονόματα



Ναι ρε παίχτη...μόλις το παρατήρησα....και λέω ρε βλέπω καλά? Να'σαι καλά!!!!!!

----------


## vaggan

μπορουμε να κανουμε εναν διαγωνισμο μιστερ φορουμ?

----------


## Polyneikos

> μπορουμε να κανουμε εναν διαγωνισμο μιστερ φορουμ?


Tι εννοείς;Ανέπτυξε λίγο την σκεψη σου.

----------


## goldenera

O φίλος Vagg νομίζω πως εννοεί (επιβραβέυοντας την κίνηση του Polyneikos με τα ονόματα) για τον καλύτερο moderator....έτσι Vagg?
Πάντως πέρα από τα μπράβο (που τα αξίζεις 100% :01. Mr. Green: ) νομίζω πως είναι μια πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία και έτσι όπως εναλλάσονται οι Έλληνες αθλητές στην παρουσίαση στη κεντρική σελίδα να γνωρίσουμε πολλοί από εμάς με τα ονόματα τους (όπως δηλ. τους αξίζει) τους πρωταθλητές μας.

----------


## vaggan

> O φίλος Vagg νομίζω πως εννοεί (επιβραβέυοντας την κίνηση του Polyneikos με τα ονόματα) για τον καλύτερο moderator....έτσι Vagg?
> Πάντως πέρα από τα μπράβο (που τα αξίζεις 100%) νομίζω πως είναι μια πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία και έτσι όπως εναλλάσονται οι Έλληνες αθλητές στην παρουσίαση στη κεντρική σελίδα να γνωρίσουμε πολλοί από εμάς με τα ονόματα τους (όπως δηλ. τους αξίζει) τους πρωταθλητές μας.


καμια σχεση αγαπητε μου.. εννοω εναν διαγωνισμο που θα λαβουν μερος μελη του φορουμ με φωτογραφιες σε διαφορες ποζες,και θα υπαρχει μια κριτικη επιτροπη με σκοπο να εκλεξουν τον μιστερ φορουμ ο οποιος θα κερδισει καποια δωρακια φυσικα και τα υπολοιπα παιδια αναλογα βεβαια και την συμμετοχη..

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Βαγγελη εννοεις να πιασουμε ολοι φορμα και να διαγωνιστουμε? :01. Unsure:

----------


## vaggan

> Βαγγελη εννοεις να πιασουμε ολοι φορμα και να διαγωνιστουμε?


οχι απαραιτητα μπορεις να εισαι σε μετρια φορμα και να διαγωνιστεις απλα πρεπει να οριστει μια ημερομηνια την οποια θα καθορισουμε για να γινουν δεκτες οι φωτο απο κει και περα καμια φωτο δεν θα γινεται δεκτη ας πουμε 20 αυγουστου που ολοι λιγο πολυ εχουμε μια αξιοπρεπη φορμα :03. Thumb up: μπορουμε να κανουμε κατηγοριες αρχαριων εως ενα χρονο προπονηση μεσων εως δυο χρονια και προχωρημενων χωρις οριο..καλα αυτα τα βρισκουμε και στη πορεια,γιατι σιγουρα θα γινει και διαχωρισμος με ηλικιες.

----------


## Polyneikos

> καμια σχεση αγαπητε μου.. εννοω εναν διαγωνισμο που θα λαβουν μερος μελη του φορουμ με φωτογραφιες σε διαφορες ποζες,και θα υπαρχει μια κριτικη επιτροπη με σκοπο να εκλεξουν τον μιστερ φορουμ* ο οποιος θα κερδισει καποια δωρακια φυσικα* και τα υπολοιπα παιδια αναλογα βεβαια και την συμμετοχη..


Τα δωρακια ποιος θα τα δώσει ;  :01. Mr. Green:   Το φυσικα πως προκύπτει; :01. Razz: 
Αυτο δεν στηνεται από την μια στιγμη στην αλλη,ποσο μαλιστα από φωτογραφίες,οι οποιες μπορεί να μεταχρονολογημενες,παλαιες  κτλ.
Αυτο μπορεί να εξεταστει στο μελλον,αλλα να γίνει ο διαγωνισμος σε ενα γυμναστηριο με μελη αποκλειστικα του φόρουμ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> Τα δωρακια ποιος θα τα δώσει ;   Το φυσικα πως προκύπτει;
> Αυτο δεν στηνεται από την μια στιγμη στην αλλη,ποσο μαλιστα από φωτογραφίες,οι οποιες μπορεί να μεταχρονολογημενες,παλαιες  κτλ.
> Αυτο μπορεί να εξεταστει στο μελλον,αλλα να γίνει ο διαγωνισμος σε ενα γυμναστηριο με μελη αποκλειστικα του φόρουμ.


θα μπορουσαν οι χορηγοι να δωσουν καποια συμπληρωματα στους πρωτους παντως αυτο που λες ακομα καλυτερο...αλλα για να δωσω και παλι μια ιδεα καλο θα ηταν να παιρναν μερος μελη του φορουμ με εναν ευλογο αριθμο ποστ πχ 200 και οχι ο καθενας με 2-3 ποστ να μπορει να παρει μερος στο διαγωνισμο. :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

> καμια σχεση αγαπητε μου.. εννοω εναν διαγωνισμο που θα λαβουν μερος μελη του φορουμ με φωτογραφιες σε διαφορες ποζες,και θα υπαρχει μια κριτικη επιτροπη με σκοπο να εκλεξουν τον μιστερ φορουμ ο οποιος θα κερδισει καποια δωρακια φυσικα και τα υπολοιπα παιδια αναλογα βεβαια και την συμμετοχη..


Α μάλιστα, εντελώς αλλού έτρεξε το μυαλό μου :01. Wink: . Καλή ιδεά πάντως! Απλά θέλει οργάνωση....και συμμετοχές :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> Α μάλιστα, εντελώς αλλού έτρεξε το μυαλό μου. Καλή ιδεά πάντως! Απλά θέλει οργάνωση....και συμμετοχές


εγω βασικα δεν καταλαβα τη σκεψη σου :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

εγω την βλεπω την δουλεια..  θα μας την κρεμασουν την κουδουνα.. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> εγω βασικα δεν καταλαβα τη σκεψη σου


Άστο ρε φίλε να το πάρει ο αέρας..............




> εγω την βλεπω την δουλεια..  θα μας την κρεμασουν την κουδουνα..


Γιάννη δεν είναι κακή ιδέα, έχει γίνει και σε άλλο forum με επιτυχία και να φανταστείς μέσω αποστολής φωτογραφιών :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερο απο αποψη καινουργιων θρεντς να υπηρχε ενα και μοναδικο με το ονομα νεα μελη.κ να εγραφε το καθε καινουργιο μελος εκει το ονομα του στο τιτλο και λιγα λογια για αυτον απο κατω?ωστε να μην ανοιγοτουσαν συνεχως νεα θρεντ.πιστευω θα διευκολυνε τους μοντ. απλη γνωμη βεβαια χωρις να εχω ενοχληθει απο κατι τετοιο προσωπικα. ευχαριστω

----------


## humanoid

αν ειναι ευκολο να φτιαχνει μια ενοτητα με Powerlifting/Powerbuilding ωστε να ποσταρονται διαφορα εκει μεσα κ να μην χανονται αναμεσα στα αλλα ποστ.
υπαρχουν καποια ατομα εδω μεσα που ασχολουνται με αυτο κ ισως κερδισει κ αλλους...συν της αλλης μπορει να προσελκυσει κ αλλους στο φορουμ.
απλα να γινουν λιγο πιο οργανωμενα κ μαζεμενα τα ποστ που αφορουν αυτον τον τροπο εκγυμνασης..απλα μια σκεψη

----------


## Polyneikos

Μan για να γίνει όλο αυτό,πρεπει να υπάρχει ήδη μια σοβαρή σε ποσότητα ύλη...Προς στιγμήν το φόρουμ από τα τόπικς που εχει δεν δικαιολογεί ξεχωριστή ενότητα..
Αν υπάρξουν μελη που θα ενδιαφερθουν,μπορουν να μου στείλουν πμ.

----------


## Spyrous

+1 hum.Pol ειναι το μονο πραγμα που του "λυπει" του φορουμ,και που ξερεις ισως παρακινηθουνε μερικοι και το γυρισουνε σε κατι pl/bb.Φυσικα χωρις συμμετοχη δεν γινεται τιποτα ετσι ειναι αυτονοητο απλα καποια αρθρακια-προγραμματα ισως να ηταν χρησιμα.

----------


## marvin

Εχω την εξης απορια αλλα και προταση μαζι.Γιατι στην κεντρικη μας σελιδα εκει που εναλλασονται φωτογραφιες με Ελληνες πρωταθλητες δεν υπαρχουν και φωτογραφιες με γυναικες πρωταθλητριες;Θα μπορουσαν να μπουν της κ. Κοψια,της κ.Αβραμη και φανταζομαι και απο αλλες κυριες!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εχω την εξης απορια αλλα και προταση μαζι.Γιατι στην κεντρικη μας σελιδα εκει που εναλλασονται φωτογραφιες με Ελληνες πρωταθλητες δεν υπαρχουν και φωτογραφιες με γυναικες πρωταθλητριες;Θα μπορουσαν να μπουν της κ. Κοψια,της κ.Αβραμη και φανταζομαι και απο αλλες κυριες!!


Πολλά θα γίνουν προσεχώς ,ειμαστε σε μετακαλοκαιρινή περίοδο προς το παρον  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## SomatoDomiki

Διάβασα για τις "μεταμορφώσεις"
Ωραία ιδέα
Τι θα λέγατε για έναν...γενικό φωτοδιαγωνισμό?

----------


## sobral

Σκέφτηκα κ εγώ να προτείνω κάτι...Να φτιάξουμε μία ξεχωριστή ενότητα με όλα τα gym της χώρας και να ανατρέχει εκεί όποιος θέλει πληροφορίες. :01. Wink:  Για να μην μπαίνει ο καθένας και ανοίγει καινούργιο θέμα, ρωτώντας "καλό gym στην Ομόνοια?" για παράδειγμα. Να ανοίγουμε θέματα και σιγά σιγά η ενότητα να μεγαλώνει ώσπου να φτάσουμε να έχουμε τα περισσότερα. Τι λέτε?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σκέφτηκα κ εγώ να προτείνω κάτι...Να φτιάξουμε μία ξεχωριστή ενότητα με όλα τα gym της χώρας και να ανατρέχει εκεί όποιος θέλει πληροφορίες. Για να μην μπαίνει ο καθένας και ανοίγει καινούργιο θέμα, ρωτώντας "καλό gym στην Ομόνοια?" για παράδειγμα. Να ανοίγουμε θέματα και σιγά σιγά η ενότητα να μεγαλώνει ώσπου να φτάσουμε να έχουμε τα περισσότερα. Τι λέτε?


Δες αυτό που υπάρχει ήδη 

Γυμναστηρια σε όλη την Ελλαδα

----------


## sAVAZz

οπως ειναι οι αφιερωσεις σε ββ να γινει ακομα ενα τετοιο section με αφιερωσεις σε fitness models...

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> οπως ειναι οι αφιερωσεις σε ββ να γινει ακομα ενα τετοιο section με αφιερωσεις σε fitness models...


Αμα γινει αυτο θελω και νατουραλ section. :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## sAVAZz

> Αμα γινει αυτο θελω και νατουραλ section.


δυσκολο να γινει αυτο λογω μικρου αρι8μου συμμετεχοντων! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## 6pack

Σκέφτηκα να υπήρχε ένα section του forum κάτι σαν ψαχτήρι όπου θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βάλει την ονομασία οποιασδήποτε άσκησης(κατά προτίμηση την ελληνική της ονομασία) και να του έβγαζε την σωστή εκτέλεση της.

----------


## RAMBO

Αυτο αν δεν κανω λαθος εξαρταται απο την εκδοση του φορουμ και αν το υποστηριζει,προς το παρων εχουμε ενα (ο θεος να το κανει ψαχτηρι) :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

ελα ρεε!!  μια χαρα ειναι το ψαχτιρι. ασε που εχουν ανεβει και διαφοροι τροποι για να μπορεις να βρεις στο φορουμ οτι ζητας..

και μαληστα πολυ γρηγορα.. :01. Wink:

----------


## RAMBO

Εγω Γιαννη πολλες φορες μεσω google τα βρισκω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:   ετσι!!!  
Τρόποι αναζήτησης θεμάτων στο φόρουμ

----------


## RAMBO

Ευχαριστω Γιαννη :01. Wink:

----------


## 6pack

Μια χαρά είναι το ψαχτήρι του φόρουμ, ωστόσο όπως προείπα θα ήταν πολύ χρηστική η προσθήκη μιας λειτουργίας η οποία θα έδινε την δυνατότητα αναζήτησης οποιασδήποτε άσκησης δίνοντας ως αποτέλεσμα την εκτέλεση της.

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια τα φόρουμς δεν ειναι ελευθερος κώδικας να προσθετουμε εργαλεια και λειτουργίες κατά την θέληση μας. 
Στηρίζονται στην vbulletin και τα πράγματα ειναι λίγο-πολυ fix, για αυτο αν παρατηρήσετε τα περισσότερα forums εχουν την ίδια δομή.
Αν καποιος χρησιμοποιεί σωστα την Εξελιγμενη Αναζήτηση ,μπορεί να βρίσκει κατα 90% αυτό που θελει...

----------


## magavaTOUT

Δεν ξερω αν εχει γραφτει πιο πισω, παντως σε αλλα φορουμ τις vbulletin στην αρχικη σελιδα εμφανιζε ολους του χρηστες που ειναι συνδεδεμενοι. Θα ηταν καλη προσθηκη πιστευω.

----------


## mens sana

Το φορουμ λειτουργουσε κανονικα εχτες? Εμενα μου εμφανιζε μια σελιδα με τα εξης: Hackeado por Brazil Hackers Team...  :01. Unsure:

----------


## mens sana

ακρα του ταφου σιωπη στο φορουμ βασιλευει...ΕΝΑΣ δε βρεθηκε να μου απαντησει αν το φορουμ λειτουργουσε κανονικα?

----------


## beefmeup

ειχε αναφερθει μαν σε αλλο θεμα..
το φορουμ λειτουργουσε κανονικα,απλα δεν ανοιγαν οι καρτελες πανω στην αρχικη..
διορθωθηκε απο χθες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mens sana

α ενταξει...ανησυχησα γιατι απ τη μια βλεπω ποστ χθεσινα -οποτε συμπεραινω οτι το φορουμ λειτουργουσε κανονικα- απ την αλλη, εμενα μου εμφανιζε μιαμιση μερα μια παραξενη σελιδα...και λεω wtf, εμενα βρηκαν να κανουν hack  :01. Mr. Green:  thx man

----------


## Fataoulas

Just for the record, παλι εχει αυτα τα brazil hack team στην αρχικη σελιδα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

To εχουμε υπόψην μας,ευχαριστουμε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Στα συμπληρωματα μηπως θα μπορουσε να γινει μια ενοτητα με τα comparizon ξεχωριστα (πχ Gacik vs Halo) ωστε να τα εχουμε καπου ολα μαζι και να ανοιγουμε μονο εκει τετοια..

----------


## sanitarium20

Να ρωτήσω κάτι, μπορείτε να κάνετε όπως υπάρχει σε κάποια φόρουμ να πατάμε και να βλέπουμε όλα τα θέματα στα οποία έχουμε απαντήσει έστω και μία φορά;;;
Μας γλιτώνει από το να τα κάνουμε παρακολούθηση ειδικά στο tapatalk είναι πολύ ωραίο. Θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο αν γινόταν και στο φόρουμ εδώ στον υπολογιστή.

----------


## grtech

Γεια σου  		sanitarium20  :02. Welcome: ,
Πατάς δεξί κλικ πάνω στο nickname σου και έπειτα επιλέγεις το view forum posts.

----------


## sanitarium20

Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που λες δε το βρίσκω...

----------


## Giannistzn

Aριστερο κλικ εννοει ο grtech

----------


## grtech

Συγνώμη λάθος μου.*

Πατάς αριστερό κλικ πάνω στο nickname σου...*


*και στο μενου που εμφανίζεται επιλέγεις το view forum posts.*

----------


## sanitarium20

Είσαι ωραίος, τώρα που μνου το έδειξες οκ. Πάταγα στο ονομα μου πάνω πανω που το γράφει διπλα από το Welcome

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κσι πάλι!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gaz

δεν ξερω αν εχει ηδη προταθει αλλα θα ηθελα να υπαρχει επιλογη upvote kai downvote διπλα στα avatar μας ωστε οταν καποιος σαν εμενα γινεται ενοχλητικος να διαγραφεται με δημοκρατικες διαδικασιες (δεν παει ουτε στον ιωνα ουτε στον βαγγαν ειναι μια σκεψη που μου ηρθε).

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Αυτο π κες εσύ στο smf λέγεται karma system 

Αυτο ίσως το μπορει να γίνει σαν επιλογή απο τους moderators έστω ας πούμε σε μικρά άτονη παρά να μην δίνουν μπαμ αλλά -1 και να μπει κανόνας ώστε στα -3 να τρως περμα μπαν


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bodyfit1994

Κοίτα μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάποιες συντομέψεις...να μπορουμε να βαθμολογουμε τον άλλον..και το background.. και ένα καλύτερο e-shop...αυτα απο έναν web designer.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Bodyfit1994

> Κοίτα μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάποιες συντομέψεις...να μπορουμε να βαθμολογουμε τον άλλον..και το background.. και ένα καλύτερο e-shop...αυτα απο έναν web designer..


Και να μπορούμε να κάνουμε λικε ..ή + ότι συμφωνουμε..
Και ένα chat για να μιλάμε 1vs1 ή ;όπιος θέλει..

----------

